# Charlottesville: far-right crowd with torches encircles counter-protest group



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)

> People gathering to oppose Unite the Right demonstration say they were hit with pepper spray and lighter fluid in clash on University of Virginia campus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Keep publicizing them. The far-right needs to be shown to the public and not be ignored as of recent compared to the regressive side of the left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2017)

Nazis. These are Nazis. A rare case where such a term is appropriate.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm not too familiar with this specific group, or how big they are. I'd expect for these people to grow in numbers or to feel more inclined to express themselves given recent events...the past few years at least.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2017)

Where are the forks


----------



## mali (Aug 12, 2017)

>blood and soil!1!

they really think they're in GoT or some shit


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Where is All Lives Matter?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rain (Aug 12, 2017)

While i might disagree with their opinions, i will defend to death their right to say it. First amendment isn't just freedom of speech, these fascists had the legal right to peaceful assembly. Only the fucking commies would disagree with notions of supporting free speech and expression. We will invite these misguided gentlemen to the market place of ideas and convince them out of their sinful ways with our superior logic, skepticism and scientifically supported arguments. Counter-protesters are the REAL Nazis here. Antifascists are the REAL fascists!

EDIT: Jesus Christ some of you are immune to irony

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Right, I don't want these idiots to not be afraid to express their beliefs. People hiding what they feel and "speaking in code"..fuck that. 

Say what you mean.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 12, 2017)

Youtube  users helped make nazis seem attractive.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Aug 12, 2017)

Rain said:


> While i might disagree with their opinions, i will defend to death their right to say it. First amendment isn't just freedom of speech, these fascists had the legal right to peaceful assembly. Only the fucking commies would disagree with notions of supporting free speech and expression. We will invite these misguided gentlemen to the market place of ideas and convince them out of their sinful ways with our superior logic, skepticism and scientifically supported arguments. Counter-protesters are the REAL Nazis here. Antifascists are the REAL fascists!


First Amendment does not give them the right to run around _threatening_ counter-protestors (who are also expressing their own First Amendment rights) by surrounding them so they cannot leave, threatening them with torches, attacking with pepper spray, and other violence.

Also, Nazis are by definition fascists, and they were quoting Nazis.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)

I wonder why the Police haven't shown up yet...


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Was that a fucking black guy in that crowd?

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

Darth inVaders said:


> First Amendment does not give them the right to run around _threatening_ counter-protestors (who are also expressing their own First Amendment rights) by surrounding them so they cannot leave, threatening them with torches, attacking with pepper spray, and other violence.
> 
> Also, Nazis are by definition fascists, and they were quoting Nazis.



This.  

The First Amendment allows for "freedom of speech", but the last thing thing it should be used for is to allow is "freedom from consequence", especially when people are using their speech to incite harm against others.

Something like this "Unite the Right" insanity is exactly what I mean when I say that.


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Death Certificate said:


> This dude?


Yeah, I don't think he's black.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2017)

I think @Rain is joking. I want to like the post, but I need to make sure it's joking first.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't like to say this, but these guys are straight-up Nazis. You'd be a bigger dumbass to say otherwise, because this is the same ideology that rationalized genocide against a specific group and encouraged a single race in the country. I don't think they've got to the point where killing people who don't fit your description becomes acceptable (yet), but this is the start of this toxic movement.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> I don't like to say this, but these guys are straight-up Nazis. You'd be a bigger dumbass to say otherwise, because this is the same ideology that rationalized genocide against a specific group and encouraged a single race in the country. I don't think they've got to the point where killing people who don't fit your description becomes acceptable (yet), but this is the start of this toxic movement.



I don't understand why people are reluctant to call them for what they are, Nazi scum. Maybe because the word has become saturated, but this is what they are.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2017)

Nazism was a german experience with regional suspicions and reactions. That these people appropriate nazi symbols and slogans isn't substantial. They're something else.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Nazism was a german experience with regional suspicions and reactions. That these people appropriate nazi symbols and slogans isn't substantial. They're something else.



Neo Nazis?


----------



## Breadman (Aug 12, 2017)

Whatever happened to that crowd of people saying the alt-right isn't as bad as the far left because they don't use violent methods?

I've said it before, I'll say it again... you keep on turning left, you'll end up on the right, and you keep on turning right, you'll end up on the left.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 12, 2017)

Flow said:


> I don't understand why people are reluctant to call them for what they are, Nazi scum. Maybe because the word has become saturated, but this is what they are.



It's understandable that people don't like to call people Nazis, because it's a term that's been thrown around and misused. However, this is definitely a legit term to describe those fucks.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2017)

Death Certificate said:


> Neo Nazis?



Even neo nazis... They might read mein kampf and have posters of hitler on the wall, but their enemies and disputes aren't even aligned with nazism. There's a lot more history to fascism than nazis, and there are better america grown examples. America is never going to have a major nazi movement. Our history is incompatible. Just hipster nazis. And by hipster I don't mean they're not dangerous, I only mean they're not really enacting nazism any more than goths are enacting visigoths.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2017)

Matt in particular is being strangely retarded on this.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)

stated that it can take up to 6 goddamn months to learn your first nature transformation


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

Death Certificate said:


> stated that it can take up to 6 goddamn months to learn your first nature transformation



Christ, they're starting to sound like terrorists.

The governor of Virginia was right to declare a state of emergency, if this "Unite The Right" group is this violent.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

White Jihad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2017)

Man...Wasn't Trump's Presidency supposed to revitalize white power? Or At least that's what these rednecks were spouting during the election.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 12, 2017)

Look who's making a safe space now.


----------



## Rain (Aug 12, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think @Rain is joking. I want to like the post, but I need to make sure it's joking first.



I'm ironically echoing arguments others (practically entire section) used against me last year when i argued that Nazi rallies shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Rain said:


> I'm ironically echoing arguments others (practically entire section) used against me last year when i argued that Nazi rallies shouldn't be allowed.



Please tell me you're not inaccurately recalling when you broke and called for violence against Trump supporters and talked about wanting to see kids get their heads cracked for supporting him..


----------



## neoacacia (Aug 12, 2017)

Lets call them what they are...... Nazis.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 12, 2017)

This fucking degenerate deserves the death penalty or life without parole. No exceptions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2017)

Arishem said:


> This fucking degenerate deserves the death penalty or life without parole. No exceptions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

Well, I suppose that erases any ambiguity as to who or what is the cause of this group's motivations.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2017)

Why is it when white people riot we don't call them monkeys and ungrateful savages

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 12, 2017)

at least 1 person confirmed dead


----------



## Rain (Aug 12, 2017)

Flow said:


> Please tell me you're not inaccurately recalling when you broke and called for violence against Trump supporters and talked about wanting to see kids get their heads cracked for supporting him..



What are you even talking about? I literally never called for violence against ordinary Trump supporters, always criticized Democratic Party for pushing them towards Trump, praised Bernie for reaching out to them etc.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 12, 2017)

Seeing how the driverterrorist is a white guy wearing a white polo tucked into khaki pants, I'm going to make the wild prediction that he's a nazi/kkk sympathizer.


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Rain said:


> What are you even talking about? I literally never called for violence against ordinary Trump supporters, always criticized Democratic Party for pushing them towards Trump, praised Bernie for reaching out to them etc.


 Did you just come back from a recent ban?


----------



## Rain (Aug 12, 2017)

Flow said:


> Did you just come back from a recent ban?



That was about Neo nazis, not ordinary Trump supporters.


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Rain said:


> That was about Neo nazis, not ordinary Trump supporters.



I distinctly remember responding to a post where you called for some kid to get his head cracked man, I'm not going to give you the benefit of the doubt here. I'm not an idiot. You went off the deep end, but that's not here so I'll leave it alone now.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rain (Aug 12, 2017)

Flow said:


> I distinctly remember responding to a post where you called for some kid to get his head cracked man, I'm not going to give you the benefit of the doubt here. I'm not an idiot. You went off the deep end, but that's not here so I'll leave it alone now.



What do you want from me Flow?

I literally couldn't care less whether or not you give me benefit of doubt. If you have proof of me saying that show it, otherwise stop wasting my time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2017)

This will accomplish the opposite effect, all this will do is rally the left, middle and independents. Same way the SJW shit rallied the right and moderates last election well it's gonna come back full circle.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Why is it when white people riot we don't call them monkeys and ungrateful savages



Well in this case everybody's too busy calling them nazis, scum, criminals and urging the government/community/law enforcement to stop them and leash their free speech.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 12, 2017)

Here's a vid on the torch rally.


More vids on the car incident.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Well in this case everybody's too busy calling them nazis, scum, criminals and urging the government/community/law enforcement to stop them and leash their free speech.


I don't see anyone calling them criminals either


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Arishem (Aug 12, 2017)

piece of shit has a belgian surname


it's fitting that he shares it with a pedopriest


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

What does white shariah entail..?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 12, 2017)

Trump can't respond yet, because his flunkies are still working on a speech that'll blame Obama for everything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2017)

If they were black he would've told the police to rough them up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

God fucking damn it, America

Why do you allow these racist piece of shits who wear human masks to roam freely, with thoughts and intentions for ill intent towards normal people?

And fuck Trump and Ryan too, these fuckers won't even call out these criminal acts performed by white supremacists.... and instead try to play it up as both sides being at fault. 

This is third world country level bullshit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2017)

Flow said:


> What does white shariah entail..?



Evangellical Christian States of America of course


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

Flow said:


> What does white shariah entail..?



Apparently, it is a meme that has gone out of control, but what I have found so far indicates a desire for "white supremacy", a return to "traditional gender roles" (women stay in the kitchen and that kind of thing while men should be "real men"), a radical defense of the western world against Islamic influence, etc.


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2017)

Fox News is definitely trying to stall in order to see if they can generalize the situation as "complete and utter chaos." I can see them acknowledging white supremacist, only to say"Yeah, but let's not forget that those of the left were ALSO violent as well" not reporting on the time of how the events unfolded within the first place.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

Flow said:


> Fox News is definitely trying to stall in order to see if they can generalize the situation as "complete and utter chaos." I can see them acknowledging white supremacist, only to say"Yeah, but let's not forget that those of the left were ALSO violent as well" not reporting on the time of how the events unfolded within the first place.



There is news reporting that the administration is planning to get involved, but I am uncertain which way the guillotine will swing i.e. who the administration will hold 'responsible' for the unrest.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

Liberals are blaming Russia for this. 


She goes on for 50 tweets (fifty).


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 12, 2017)

You get a license plate number and who ever is driving will lose all of his/Her points.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> There is news reporting that the administration is planning to get involved, but I am uncertain which way the guillotine will swing i.e. who the administration will hold 'responsible' for the unrest.



The administration will probably blame all sides involved. There's no way they would want to offend their voter base by calling out a terroristic act.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Liberals are blaming Russia for this.
> 
> 
> She goes on for 50 tweets (fifty).



So you deliberately looked for the most extremist, insane individual you could find to try to make a point, instead of looking at the reactions of a wider group.

Truly, a winning argument.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> The administration will probably blame all sides involved. There's no way they would want to offend their voter base by calling out a terroristic act.



I might throw a table through a window if they condemned only the counter-protesters by claiming "Unite The Right wanted a peaceful protest.  Counter-protesters provoked them.  Sad.  Very, bigly sad."  

But no way is that hit-and-runner who actually killed someone getting off.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> God fucking damn it, America
> 
> Why do you allow these racist piece of shits who wear human masks to roam freely, with thoughts and intentions for ill intent towards normal people?
> 
> ...


Trump is openly supported by white supremacist
Also Ex-KKK grand wizard (silly title)


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Trump is openly supported by white supremacist
> Also Ex-KKK grand wizard (silly title)



The guys part of this "Unite the Right" group also attribute Trump as part of their motivations, so it makes me fear that we won't get an ideal resolution to their aggression.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2017)

Trump is an aggressor by nature. I highly doubt his input will do anything but fuel the flames.

When has Trump ever lowered tension instead of raising it?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> So you deliberately looked for the most extremist, insane individual you could find to try to make a point, instead of looking at the reactions of a wider group.
> 
> Truly, a winning argument.


I didn't go looking for anything. Molly McKew is a writer for Politico, Foreign Policy, and served as an adviser to the President of Georgia for 4 years, by the way, and is accepted as a scholar by liberals with blue ticks.

If I was to go looking for an insane take, I would probably go to liberal darling Louise Mensch or someone like that. Let's look at what she is retweeting.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 12, 2017)

> Louise Mensch
> the conservative tory nutjob
> "liberal darling"

trust the fucking commie to whine "but muh liberals" even in situations like these


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> trust the fucking commie to whine "but muh liberals" even in situations like these



You know how it goes.  When the fanatics want to defend that is blatantly something wrong on their side, they're go look for the furthest extreme of the side they oppose i.e. their opposites.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> > Louise Mensch
> > the conservative tory nutjob
> > "liberal darling"
> 
> trust the fucking commie to whine "but mah liberals" even in situations like these


You fucking donut. She may be an ex-Tory politician from England but she has gone to the U.S. now and has made her bed in the 'centre' of American politics, spearheading "The Resistance" against Trump and Russia. American liberals love her.


There is ample evidence of it. The more I dig the more embarrassing it's going to get.

Laurence Tribe is a Harvard professor of Law by the way.

Laurence H. Tribe, the Carl M. Loeb University Professor and Professor of Constitutional Law at Harvard, has taught at its Law School since 1968 and was voted the best professor by the graduating class of 2000. The title “University Professor” is Harvard’s highest academic honor, awarded to just a handful of professors at any given time and to just 68 professors in all of Harvard University’s history.​


----------



## Breadman (Aug 12, 2017)

Hahahaha- what the FUCK is going on in the states right now.

My entire twitter feed is full of people fighting others trying to defend this rally.

How much deeper down the rabbit hole do we have to dig?

How longer and deeper must the trench be dug before it hits the ocean and floods us all?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> You know how it goes.  When the fanatics want to defend that is blatantly something wrong on their side, they're go look for the furthest extreme of the side they oppose i.e. their opposites.


What is blatantly wrong on my side? What am I defending?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 12, 2017)

erictheking said:


> You fucking donut. She may be an ex-Tory politician from England but she has gone to the U.S. now and has made her bed in the 'centre' of American politics, spearheading "The Resistance" against Trump and Russia. American liberals love her.
> 
> 
> There is ample evidence of it. The more I dig the more embarrassing it's going to get.



I don't care what kind of idiots endorsed her.

Her views are blatantly non-moderate, unliberal. She is a devout conservative by her own admission. A nutjob that will try to gain publicity on any issue possible by an objective observation.

And if you actually dug hard enough you would have seen that she was dubbed as a "destructive element" by other members of the so-called "resistance". They even had a twitter campaign against her.

But that will not confirm your own biases so I'm not surprised you missed that.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 12, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> The administration will probably blame all sides involved. There's no way they would want to offend their voter base by calling out a terroristic act.





Catalyst75 said:


> I might throw a table through a window if they condemned only the counter-protesters by claiming "Unite The Right wanted a peaceful protest.  Counter-protesters provoked them.  Sad.  Very, bigly sad."
> 
> But no way is that hit-and-runner who actually killed someone getting off.



No surprises here.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2017)

Islamic terrorism is definitely an issue. In Europe. In America, the far right took over the far left in domestic terrorism from the 90s onwards.

 This is from 2002.

Munk School


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> I don't care what kind of idiots endorsed her.
> 
> *Her views are blatantly non-moderate, unliberal. She is a devout conservative by her own admission*. A nutjob that will try to gain publicity on any issue possible by an objective observation.
> 
> ...


You can't just dismiss them as idiots, they are Harvard professors and Democratic Senators and Congress people. The New York Times gave her a platform. So does MSNBC.


There is also Keith Olbermann, Bill Maher, Rob Reiner, Jen Kirkman etc. These are liberal icons.

The bolded is false by the way. Mensch is a liberal, in the European sense. Pro-liberalisation of markets and of social mores. She calls herself a feminist. She supported Tony Blair.

She is basically the English Hillary Clinton.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2017)

What sides
I thought it was one sided


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 12, 2017)

Have the found the owner of the car? cant wait till they find him. 

also yuckkk dirty nazi


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

αce said:


> Islamic terrorism is definitely an issue. In Europe. In America, the far right took over the far left in domestic terrorism from the 90s onwards.
> 
> This is from 2002.
> 
> catching a clear blitz


It's 2017.


----------



## mali (Aug 12, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> No surprises here.


why do i get the feeling he riffed the "on many sides"...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

catching a clear blitz

The mayor evidently made no question about whose influence he blamed for "Unite The Right's" actions.



erictheking said:


> You can't just dismiss them as idiots, they are Harvard professors and Democratic Senators and Congress people.



Being book-smart does not make you smart when it comes to social matters.



> why do i get the feeling he riffed the "on many sides"...



I imagine that he didn't want to lay the blame solely on the "Unite the Right" group that openly credits his name and victory as part of their motivations.  When the incident fully resolves, I have a feeling he'll try to lay more blame on the counter-protesters instead of the "Unite the Right" group (unless he actually develops some Human empathy).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Image of Catelyn Stark
> 
> The mayor evidently made no question about whose influence he blamed for "Unite The Right's" actions.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to post about this any more because it's not relevant to the topic, but all I have claimed is that she is a liberal darling. I proved that with evidence, and you and @DarkTorrent have put your fingers in your ears and said "THAT DOESN'T COUNT THEY'RE IDIOTS".

The prosecution rests.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2017)

Been kinda sorta not really following this, knew it wouldn't take long for shit like this to happen. Smh.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2017)

holy shit

I swear people in this country are itching to do something crazy everyday. It's like serial killer notoriety for social media is the thing to be these days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2017)

Normality said:


> Have the found the owner of the car? cant wait till they find him.
> 
> also yuckkk dirty nazi



Suspected Driver has been arrested.  Reports are he may have also stolen said car to do that terrorist attack.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

Video is fucking grim.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

erictheking said:


> I'm not going to post about this any more because it's not relevant to the topic, but all I have claimed is that she is a liberal darling. I proved that with evidence, and you and @DarkTorrent have put your fingers in your ears and said "THAT DOESN'T COUNT THEY'RE IDIOTS".



You mean you tried to de-rail the thread away from the actual topic - that a far-right group is responsible for inciting violence against counter-protesters and at least one death via one of their members driving a vehicle into a group of counter-protesters - by going "b-but liberals are blaming Russia!!"

You're trying to type-cast the entire liberal spectrum's reaction to these events by only picking out the posts of a few radicals.

And what are you trying to gain from that in regards to this thread, exactly?

Reactions: Like 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

Normality said:


> Have the found the owner of the car? cant wait till they find him.
> 
> also yuckkk dirty nazi



Yeah, he is under arrest.

Apparently this is the fucking piece of shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> You mean you tried to de-rail the thread away from the actual topic - that a far-right group is responsible for inciting violence against counter-protesters and at least one death via one of their members driving a vehicle into a group of counter-protesters - by going "b-but liberals are blaming Russia!!"
> 
> You're trying to type-cast the entire liberal spectrum's reaction to these events by only picking out the posts of a few radicals.
> 
> And what are you trying to gain from that in regards to this thread, exactly?


You are the one de-railing the thread, you idiot.


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

OH SHIT, early info is stating that the VA State Police Helicopter that went down with 2 victims, was related to KKK rally earlier today, as well.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 12, 2017)

erictheking said:


> You can't just dismiss them as idiots, they are Harvard professors and Democratic Senators and Congress people. The New York Times gave her a platform. So does MSNBC.
> 
> 
> There is also Keith Olbermann, Bill Maher, Rob Reiner, Jen Kirkman etc. These are liberal icons.



if they still endorsed her after she went over the deep end, or to be more precise showed her true cooky colours, then yes, they are idiots

She is nothing more than a hack that tried to propell herself to publicity by using whatever is currently politically "trending". Be it feminism, "New labour", Brexit or Trump - Russia. Every time becoming more conspirational. With Trump - Russia she succeeded. At least until she discredited herself. Dunno if there is still anyone that takes her seriously. Aside from you.



> The bolded is false by the way. Mensch is a liberal, in the European sense. Pro-liberalisation of markets and of social mores. She calls herself a feminist. She supported Tony Blair.
> 
> She is basically the English Hillary Clinton.



a pro-brexit conservative libertarian working for fucking Murdoch is actually a liberal in the European sense

ok



erictheking said:


> I proved that with evidence, and you and @DarkTorrent have put your fingers in your ears and said "THAT DOESN'T COUNT THEY'RE IDIOTS".
> 
> The prosecution rests.



The Gifted
The Gifted

> "conspiracy queen"
> "batshit crazy"

called that by other liberals

such "liberal darling" she is


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2017)

Trump strangely lacking in bluntness. He was so forward when it came to calling Islamic terrorism what it is. Where is that now?

Really a guy that grows on you...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT, early info is stating that the VA State Police Helicopter that went down with 2 victims, was related to KKK rally earlier today, as well.



Is this updated news?  

If so, then these Far-Right groups got quite far out of hand, today.  I am seeing news that links it to the rally, but I haven't seen any certain confirmation of it at this point.

If they get anymore out of hand, then it is going to be a disaster.



erictheking said:


> You are the one de-railing the thread, you idiot.



If you didn't want the thread de-railed, you shouldn't be busy only trying to defend your "liberals are blaming Russia" argument (the ONLY thing you've been talking about in this thread).


Lovely, just lovely. 

This is exactly what I mean about "freedom of speech" being twisted to also mean "freedom from consequence", since these guys are evidently trying to spin Trump's silence and non-mentioning of any of them as him "loving them".


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2017)

Ahem. So 

Say the thing.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2017)

> Former Ku Klux Klan leader David Duke, a Trump supporter who was in Charlottesville Saturday, quickly replied. “I would recommend you take a good look in the mirror & remember it was White Americans who put you in the presidency, not radical leftists,” he wrote.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2017)

Where the trump supporters at doe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 12, 2017)

What the fuck is going on, first the rally incites Nazism ideology, then the "Antifa" protest got hit by a dickbag, now a helicopter crash in Charlottesville.
This is terrible.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2017)

White people showing darkies how you really riot

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2017)

Only rights a Nazi should get



You might say I'm being a little too emotional on this but if you can name me one thing they contribute to progression of society then I'll retract my statement


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2017)

So /pol/ was on the case in trying to find the driving assailant and...got the wrong person entirely...just like they did with the Boston Bomber. Great job guys!


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So /pol/ was on the case in trying to find the driving assailant and...got the wrong person entirely...just like they did with the Boston Bomber. Great job guys!



Link removed

Yep. Poor kid.


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Where the trump supporters at doe



Juan going all in.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

It's come out now that the girl killed was a member of the IWW.   

Rest in peace.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2017)

Link removed

this actually aged well
no sarcasm


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> You might say I'm being a little too emotional on this but if you can name me one thing they contribute to progression of society then I'll retract my statement



To be fair, even the worst types of humans have indirectly contribute to a benefit towards the world, including Nazis. Meaning, if Nazism didn't exist, then it would either be replaced with something equal or worse, or we wouldn't have a lot of important organizations like the United Nations.
Of course, I'm not saying we should have sympathy for Nazis. They can go fuck themselves with a polo stick.


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Is this updated news?
> 
> If so, then these Far-Right groups got quite far out of hand, today.  I am seeing news that links it to the rally, but I haven't seen any certain confirmation of it at this point.
> 
> If they get anymore out of hand, then it is going to be a disaster.



So far, the AP is just saying it has been linked, but no further details released.


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Only rights a Nazi should get
> 
> 
> 
> You might say I'm being a little too emotional on this but if you can name me one thing they contribute to progression of society then I'll retract my statement

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> No surprises here.



I wish I were wrong but there's no way he would have even entertained the thought of calling out his main voter base. What are the odds that his "all sides involved statement" came as a result of a compromise rather than how he really felt who was responsible for today's tragic event? After all, victim blaming seems right up his alley.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> So far, the AP is just saying it has been linked, but no further details released.



I just hope the violence doesn't get any more out of hand.  Charlottesville has already lost three of its citizen due to this protest by these far-right groups.  I don't want to see them lose any more.


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

Washington Post just released the name of the arrested criminal.

Link removed


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Trump strangely lacking in bluntness. He was so forward when it came to calling Islamic terrorism what it is. Where is that now?
> 
> Really a guy that grows on you...


It is not objectively moral to blame the wrong side

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 12, 2017)

Catching up on this whole situation is a clusterfuck.

Not surprising the right resort to violence and kill someone, just as they did in the UK when that right wing nutter killed Jo Cox. Highly ironic the right constantly preach about the 1st and freedom but are always quick to elevate the situation to violence and killing those who disagree.

Then they have the brass neck to claim the "left are snowflakes" because they disagree ideologically. Irony meter off the charts. Can't wait to watch Sargon either completely avoid the situation or try to claim that "both sides are just as bad as each other", just like that retard Trump has.



This behaviour is anti-American and these cunts are nazis, straight up. This is a term which I strongly avoid using because I fear it is over saturated from incorrect use, but not this time.

RIP to the deceased. Hopefully the scumbag gets minimum 25 years for it at least.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2017)

Parallax said:


> I don't see anyone calling them criminals either



I know trump made us wonder if sunlight really is the best disinfectant, but I think this is well past our tolerance level as a country.

Governor mcauliffe-



> “You came here today to hurt people. There is no place for you here, there is no place for you in America. So please, go home and never come back. Take your hatred and take your bigotry, there is no place.”




Mayor michael singer-



> At the same press conference, Charlottesville mayor Michael Signer said the bigotry was brought to his city by “outsiders” who “belong on the trash heap of history.”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 12, 2017)

erictheking said:


> It's come out now that the girl killed was a member of the IWW.
> 
> Rest in peace.



What is the IWW?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2017)

I wonder how my fam who WWII must feel about this.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 12, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wish I were wrong but there's no way he would have even entertained the thought of calling out his main voter base. What are the odds that his "all sides involved statement" came as a result of a compromise rather than how he really fault who was responsible for today's tragic event? After all, victim blaming seems right up his alley.



The death by car attack probably changed his calculus. If it was just a bunch of fights or riots, I'm sure Trump would have gone all in to support his base. But with an actual death that would open himself up to possible litigation that he was inciting violence.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> What is the IWW?


It's an international industrial labour union (Industrial Workers of the World). It was a behemoth when it started in the United States (Chicago, 1905) whose influence has dwindled over the years like all the others. Its chapter in the UK has received attention in recent years for organising cleaners and fast food workers into effective trade unions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2017)

> *Car ramming, helicopter crash claim 3 lives at US far-right rally*
> 13 Aug 2017
> 
> 
> ...


Image of Catelyn Stark


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 12, 2017)

Arishem said:


> piece of shit has a belgian surname
> 
> 
> it's fitting that he shares it with a pedopriest


OMG, please tell me this isn't your picture

> Photographed a screen
> Screen-cap button is *in the photo*
> Edge pinned to taskbar



Yes, this is the most distressing thing I took from this thread. Why do you ask?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

I like that Trump immediately spoke out against this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

This is also a good lesson for North Korea.  No need to do anything.  Just step back and let us destroy ourselves.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Apparently, it is a meme that has gone out of control, but what I have found so far indicates a desire for "white supremacy", a return to "traditional gender roles" (women stay in the kitchen and that kind of thing while men should be "real men"), a radical defense of the western world against Islamic influence, etc.



Change the religion name and swap hating the West for hating Muslims and the platform is the fucking same.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

Okay, I agree with something in that premise.  American women do need to stop stripping the masculinity out of men.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 12, 2017)

I've seen many a comment online from people salivating over the thought of running over BLM/antifa protesters. I guess this guy finally decided not to let his dreams be dreams and went for it.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2017)

big

Interestingly, women in Islamic countries are more likely than men to be in mathematics and statistics. Quick look.

*Science, Computing and Mathematics*
Saudi Arabia: 68.7% Women, 31.3% men
Turkey: 54.10% women, 45.9% men

compared to North America

Canada: 50.10% men, 49.9% women
America: 43.9% women, 56.10% men


So the whole "women back in the kitchen" response to Islam doesn't make sense, but I dont know what I expected.


----------



## Tarot (Aug 12, 2017)

Wow, there are actually retards trying to claim this was satire. 

This is why Antifa historically arm themselves so heavily. Peaceful counter-protests were being mobbed and attacked while the fashies were only getting emboldened.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 12, 2017)

Makes Sense....those professions can safely be done indoors. 

In the Kitchen is not necessarily literal.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Wow, there are actually retards trying to claim this was satire.
> 
> This is why Antifa historically arm themselves so heavily. Peaceful counter-protests were being mobbed and attacked while the fashies were only getting emboldened.



Yeah Tyler Preston and MundaneMatt, as well as Ian Miles Cheong were being utter retards about it.


HMM. There is always a tweet or statement by this idiot that winds up backfiring on himself.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah Tyler Preston and MundaneMatt, as well as Ian Miles Cheong were being utter retards about it.


>Ian
Jeez, why am I not surprised that moron is part of those idiotic groups.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 12, 2017)

Cheong is the funniest what he thinks just because he post in support the white supremacist wont string him up because he is Chinese.


----------



## Mansali (Aug 12, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> >Ian
> Jeez, why am I not surprised that moron is part of those idiotic groups.



That guy so badly wanted it to be a left wing person who rammed the car into the crowd. Its true that many in the muslim community wish it isnt a muslim when theres a reported attack but thats because they dont want to be associated with it....but this guy literally wanted the left to be associated with this car attack so that it could serve his political agenda.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So /pol/ was on the case in trying to find the driving assailant and...got the wrong person entirely...just like they did with the Boston Bomber. Great job guys!





Detective said:


> big
> 
> Yep. Poor kid.



So much for "Never again"

Fucking morons.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

Sue.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm not even going to touch this political level of bullshit and instead mourn the dead and the loss of life as well as hope nothing dangerous happens again.

RIP.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 13, 2017)

Sloth said:


> OMG, please tell me this isn't your picture
> 
> > Photographed a screen
> > Screen-cap button is *in the photo*
> ...


lmao I grabbed that screenshot from something awful

I have no actual snooping ability, but my misinformation skill is A rank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Okay, I agree with something in that premise.  American women do need to stop stripping the masculinity out of men.


And they say women are insecure.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2017)

My observation from the comments regarding this

-So apparently the alt right supporters don't know how to deal with their side doing stupid shit so they are deflecting like a mother fucker
So here are some deflection excuses
1) black people were the violent ones (you could the black people at this anti protest on one hand)
2) apparently they deserve it, they block traffic and dude was late for work ( _ah yes murder is always justified if you're late for work )_

3) the driver was a leftist and mistook the crowd for the altright, yep 

4) something something along the lines of White power and take their country back


I always enjoy hearing stupidity of people not wanting the mixing of races. First off shut the fuck up, if the white females want to give their pussy to the BBC or HBC then there's nothing you can do about it Jetro.

Not our fault you need to be oppressive and threatening to get women who aren't related to you.

This is exactly why we should have beaten natural selection, the gene pool needs cleansing its reverting back again!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2017)

Where is the Emperor of the USA when you need him?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2017)

There's a Twitter account that's basically studying photos from the rallies passing them around to identify all the white supremacists and keep tabs on who's all there. Some of them are for sure out of state, I've seen some shit about people from Texas and Spencer was there.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2017)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's a Twitter account that's basically studying photos from the rallies passing them around to identify all the white supremacists and keep tabs on who's all there. Some of them are for sure out of state, I've seen some shit about people from Texas and Spencer was there.



Good I hope they get expelled or fired as the case may be.


----------



## GrimaH (Aug 13, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> My observation from the comments regarding this
> 
> -So apparently the alt right supporters don't know how to deal with their side doing stupid shit so they are deflecting like a mother fucker
> So here are some deflection excuses
> ...


Saw a new one today: he was "defending himself from all the people around his car attacking him".


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 13, 2017)

Emporio Ivankov



> *Detroit Red Wings Consider Legal Action After White Nationalists Use Logo in Charlottesville*
> by ASSOCIATED PRESS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2017)

But But I thought they respected copyright and private property unlike those dirty BLMs


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Good I hope they get expelled or fired as the case may be.


One of them did have his college shirt on and that's how they figured him out. 

And now the cops are claiming this guy driving over people might have been an accident. They said he was "scared" and that rocks were thrown at his car. 

I guess we're in fucking Palestine.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 13, 2017)

The thing with the car was sick.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2017)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One of them did have his college shirt on and that's how they figured him out.
> 
> And now the cops are claiming this guy driving over people might have been an accident. They said he was "scared" and that rocks were thrown at his car.
> 
> I guess we're in fucking Palestine.



Right so he drove off instead of stopping to help...fuck that shit...Racist Cops bailing out Racist like always.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2017)

This is disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Right so he drove off instead of stopping to help...fuck that shit...Racist Cops bailing out Racist like always.



Stopping to help what? Get lynched?

It's a believable story if true, don't know what he wil be charged with.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2017)

Its only believable if you are a fool, an apologist or a racist which begs the question which are u, @Xiammes?


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

dollemore goes off the high-end at times, but this video is spot on.


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

Holy shit man look at these comments on these videos:



> Anyone else come here hoping to see a video of the car plowing into a crowd?





> White countries for WHITES! End WHITE GENOCIDE!





> HAHAHAHAHA YESSSSSSS! DIE YOU LEFTIST SCUM     I will celebrate this.





> We Whites were blamed and yet it was the violent Blacks and Antifa that rented the car and drove it into their own rioters! LMAO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> Holy shit man look at these comments on these videos:


YouTube is cancerous enviroment
BBC channel often attacked by trump's troll or Putin's 

Especially when they report aboit crimea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 13, 2017)

wonder what the ramifications of this will be.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 13, 2017)

Murika at it's core. 


RIP who died .


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 13, 2017)

Like this was literally a nazi rally complete with flags, torches and publicly expressing antisemitism. One would think the optics of this in association with the right would result in rapid departure from the more moderate (in as much as this word applies to the far right) members. Will the direct association between Trump and Nazi worsen his approval rating or do nothing? How much is too much?


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

What has Fox News been stating as of recent?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2017)

It's pathetic how some are trying to blame DA LEFT for this white nationalism shit. No, this crap has been going on for years and while I think we need to contain anti-white racism in the left and be more consisent in condemning it, this is way more than some SJW, PC BS. This has been shit going on for decades. Watch American History X, that kind of bullshit isn't new. That is part of why I hate the SJW bullshit so much. It has destroyed ability and opportunity to discuss issues like this in particular. The reasons why one would gravitate to ethnic nationalism are multiple, but when it came to black and white nationalism especially, one of the core characteristics is that it thrives on the persecution complex.

Whether the feelings of persecution are valid or not, such ideologies and its leaders seize upon the feelings of those of their like race knowing they are raw and exposed to the radical ideas. White nationalism specifically imo, with strong tinge historically of entitlement and yes, privilege that they lament they no longer have in society as the playing field saw itself evening out. Viewing the acquisition of rights on behalf of minorities and women as tantamount to disenfranchisement of the white man. It's active lamentation that things are not so blatantly skewed in their favor. Many white youth being subjected to the insane, nostalgic rantings of their elders about the old days. The SJW, Antifa, PC BS is just a scaepgoat, an excuse to deny personal responsibility. Because for as much as I recognize the (ultimately irrational) emotional reasons one can get swept up in it, it is one the individual that they embrace that shit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Aug 13, 2017)

Ted calls the incident with the car ramming an act of domestic terrorism. Making Trump look even more of a piece of shit.

Emporio Ivankov


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's pathetic how some are trying to blame DA LEFT for this white nationalism shit. No, this crap has been going on for years and while I think we need to contain anti-white racism in the left and be more consisent in condemning it, this is way more than some SJW, PC BS. This has been shit going on for decades. Watch American History X, that kind of bullshit isn't new. That is part of why I hate the SJW bullshit so much. It has destroyed ability and opportunity to discuss issues like this in particular. The reasons why one would gravitate to ethnic nationalism are multiple, but when it came to black and white nationalism especially, one of the core characteristics is that it thrives on the persecution complex.
> 
> Whether the feelings of persecution are valid or not, such ideologies and its leaders seize upon the feelings of those of their like race knowing they are raw and exposed to the radical ideas. White nationalism specifically imo, with strong tinge historically of entitlement and yes, privilege that they lament they no longer have in society as the playing field saw itself evening out. Viewing the acquisition of rights on behalf of minorities and women as tantamount to disenfranchisement of the white man. It's active lamentation that things are not so blatantly skewed in their favor. Many white youth being subjected to the insane, nostalgic rantings of their elders about the old days. The SJW, Antifa, PC BS is just a scaepgoat, an excuse to deny personal responsibility. Because for as much as I recognize the (ultimately irrational) emotional reasons one can get swept up in it, it is one the individual that they embrace that shit.



It's more than disenfranchisement. I think the most dangerous delusion of white victim-hood is its crystallisation into "White Genocide". 

It seems almost impossible to take seriously, but I think we have to try harder. Anyone espousing a belief in this should be viewed like someone espousing jihadism. It's probably also a similar profile of individual.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 13, 2017)

erictheking said:


> It's more than disenfranchisement. I think the most dangerous delusion of white victim-hood is its crystallisation into "White Genocide".
> 
> It seems almost impossible to take seriously, but I think we have to try harder. Anyone espousing a belief in this should be viewed like someone espousing jihadism. It's probably also a similar profile of individual.



There are reasons for muslims to misconstrue the west as being anti islam and there are reasons for disenfranchised whites to be discontent and aggressive with changing demographics and culture, and I intersect with disenfranchised white communities enough to understand. If the white nationalist party wasn't so stuck on nazism and the KKK, I think they would have a much bigger following. But they're still set on marching with burning torches and swastikas and calling other whites ninjas and jew lovers. Would-be moderates aren't attracted to that. You can't lure in struggling white communities when you have that kind of imagery and tone. Most of these people just want to feel like they're a part of the country again. Not declare holy war.

Kind of a relief, actually.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> There are reasons for muslims to misconstrue the west as being anti islam and there are reasons for disenfranchised whites to be discontent and aggressive with changing demographics and culture, and I intersect with disenfranchised white communities enough to understand. If the white nationalist party wasn't so stuck on nazism and the KKK, I think they would have a much bigger following. But they're still set on marching with burning torches and swastikas and calling other whites ninjas and jew lovers. Would-be moderates aren't attracted to that. You can't lure in struggling white communities when you have that kind of imagery and tone. Most of these people just want to feel like they're a part of the country again. Not declare holy war.
> 
> Kind of a relief, actually.



ugh.


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 13, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> There are reasons for muslims to misconstrue the west as being anti islam and there are reasons for disenfranchised whites to be discontent and aggressive with changing demographics and culture, and I intersect with disenfranchised white communities enough to understand. If the white nationalist party wasn't so stuck on nazism and the KKK, I think they would have a much bigger following. But they're still set on marching with burning torches and swastikas and calling other whites ninjas and jew lovers. Would-be moderates aren't attracted to that. You can't lure in struggling white communities when you have that kind of imagery and tone. Most of these people just want to feel like they're a part of the country again. Not declare holy war.
> 
> Kind of a relief, actually.



It's a pretty good example on why white-pride movements are looked down upon whereas minority-pride movements aren't. While black/women/LGBT movements occasionally dive into bigotry, overall their messages and goals are inclusive and encourage diversity and cooperation with people who are different. White pride movements on the other hand just can't seem to help themselves from diving into "gas the kikes, race war now!" type propaganda. You'll rarely see a gay pride parade shout that straight people should be deported or put into chambers, whereas vile attacks on blacks and jews seems to be a regular occurrence in any white pride event.

The fact that white nationalists are so bloodthirsty definitely hurts them more than anything.


----------



## Detective (Aug 13, 2017)

Fucking disgusting.... where were the damn police when this happened?

Probably off-duty in civilian clothes, and pictured above.


----------



## Mansali (Aug 13, 2017)

If Trump makes it to 2020, I really want the dem candidate or republican in the primaries to really give it to him and perhaps remind him of how he responded to this event.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Poor liberals and communists.
> Maybe they can try again at another Berkeley.


You support Nazis?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> *There are reasons for muslims to misconstrue the west as being anti islam and there are reasons for disenfranchised whites to be discontent and aggressive with changing demographics and culture, and I intersect with disenfranchised white communities enough to understand.* If the white nationalist party wasn't so stuck on nazism and the KKK, I think they would have a much bigger following. But they're still set on marching with burning torches and swastikas and calling other whites ninjas and jew lovers. Would-be moderates aren't attracted to that. You can't lure in struggling white communities when you have that kind of imagery and tone. Most of these people just want to feel like they're a part of the country again. Not declare holy war.
> 
> Kind of a relief, actually.


Feel free to expand on those reasons.

Jihadists in ISIS (for example) are driven by a frenzied indoctrination into their religion's absolute supremacy and divine right to rule the world.

Politically disenfranchised whites certainly have good reasons to feel aggrieved at the contempt shown for them by the vast majority of D.C. Democrats and Republicans. 

But these whites do not have good reasons to be discontented or 'aggressive' about the mere changing of demographics (I'm sure you agree with this, I am just stating it to make my point). White nationalists on the other hand, who are not necessarily reared from the population of actually politically disenfranchised whites, are probably just rationalising their racism by deluding themselves into this belief that a genocide is being perpetrated against them. This reinforces their racism all the way into a frenzy until they're ready to kill for it. It's not too dissimilar to the dangerous delusions held by ISIS fanatics.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 13, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's pathetic how some are trying to blame DA LEFT for this white nationalism shit. No, this crap has been going on for years and while I think we need to contain anti-white racism in the left and be more consisent in condemning it, this is way more than some SJW, PC BS. This has been shit going on for decades. Watch American History X, that kind of bullshit isn't new. That is part of why I hate the SJW bullshit so much. It has destroyed ability and opportunity to discuss issues like this in particular. The reasons why one would gravitate to ethnic nationalism are multiple, but when it came to black and white nationalism especially, one of the core characteristics is that it thrives on the persecution complex.
> 
> Whether the feelings of persecution are valid or not, such ideologies and its leaders seize upon the feelings of those of their like race knowing they are raw and exposed to the radical ideas. White nationalism specifically imo, with strong tinge historically of entitlement and yes, privilege that they lament they no longer have in society as the playing field saw itself evening out. Viewing the acquisition of rights on behalf of minorities and women as tantamount to disenfranchisement of the white man. It's active lamentation that things are not so blatantly skewed in their favor. Many white youth being subjected to the insane, nostalgic rantings of their elders about the old days. The SJW, Antifa, PC BS is just a scaepgoat, an excuse to deny personal responsibility. Because for as much as I recognize the (ultimately irrational) emotional reasons one can get swept up in it, it is one the individual that they embrace that shit.



While this act is inexcusable, I'm not going to forget the quite a few number of times that there was White Power rallies...only for the "counter protesters" to get involved way more than they should and was provoking and ultimately attacked them.

Again, does not excuse what the fuck is going on at all, but I'm not going to pretend that vice versa has not happened and shit needs to happen right the fuck now as we are at the breaking point and beyond now.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 13, 2017)

I just don't like people trying to shift so much blame on Trump. Like these bigoted white fucks have always been here & they're policemen & teachers & that person walking down the street, not just anonymous users on some gross reddit page. I think Trump has made many of them feel more confident they can't start being openly literal Nazi's again, but I'm glad that they're coming out of their disgusting holes. I hope that seeing these people will wake up the ignorant people who think we live in this post-racist color-blind country. I doubt it though... 


HolyHands said:


> It's a pretty good example on why white-pride movements are looked down upon whereas minority-pride movements aren't. While black/women/LGBT movements occasionally dive into bigotry, overall their messages and goals are inclusive and encourage diversity and cooperation with people who are different. White pride movements on the other hand just can't seem to help themselves from diving into "gas the kikes, race war now!" type propaganda. You'll rarely see a gay pride parade shout that straight people should be deported or put into chambers, whereas vile attacks on blacks and jews seems to be a regular occurrence in any white pride event.
> 
> The fact that white nationalists are so bloodthirsty definitely hurts them more than anything.


Are you saying there is a good, non-bloodthristy way to be a white nationalist? The entire fact that they're _white nationalists _should be what hurts them. There is no point to white-pride in a country where white people dominate over every other race and literally made themselves the slave masters of one. It isn't that they can't help themselves, it is that this is the shit they believe in. The point of white-pride movements is because white people want to _hold on _to their dominance, they don't want equal rights or power or cooperation, they want to maintain their position as the most powerful race in the country, which relies on them putting down every other minority races. They are racist, selfish, power-hungry "humans" & their movement is directly reflective of that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

Detective said:


> Fucking disgusting.... where were the damn police when this happened?
> 
> Probably off-duty in civilian clothes, and pictured above.



Holy shit man..



Punished Pathos said:


> Poor liberals and communists.
> Maybe they can try again at another Berkeley.



I throw this word around a lot and it's saturated but I genuinely mean it here:

You are pathetic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 13, 2017)

LesExit said:


> I just don't like people trying to shift so much blame on Trump. Like these bigoted white fucks have always been here & they're policemen & teachers & that person walking down the street, not just anonymous users on some gross reddit page. I think Trump has made many of them feel more confident they can't start being openly literal Nazi's again, but I'm glad that they're coming out of their disgusting holes. I hope that seeing these people will wake up the ignorant people who think we live in this post-racist color-blind country. I doubt it though...



Despite the fact I never voted for the guy and have no stakes, I do feel that trying to pin this situation on him in any way is just callous.
I mean the guy is incompetent but holy fucking shit guys.

Well this white nationalist and his buddies voted for Trump and since Trump didn't say shit, that means he endorses them. Um, if we put that logic around, wouldn't a grand majority of presidents be just as complicit since while White Nationalists didn't specifically endorse those presidents, I wouldn't believe they wouldn't if they was put with female or colored contenders, even if they already refuse them before(I remember Trump not even acknowledging them when he was running for president and didn't he condemn them then too?)


----------



## Hitt (Aug 13, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> Well this white nationalist and his buddies voted for Trump and since Trump didn't say shit, that means he endorses them. Um, if we put that logic around, wouldn't a grand majority of presidents be just as complicit since while White Nationalists didn't specifically endorse those presidents, I wouldn't believe they wouldn't if they was put with female or colored contenders, even if they already refuse them before(I remember Trump not even acknowledging them when he was running for president and didn't he condemn them then too?)


It takes all of two fucking seconds to denounce this shit though. 

NOT ONLY THAT, but Trump ROUNDLY criticized Obama for not calling it like it was with the Islamic Terrorists when he was running.  Now the shoe is on the other foot and all we hear is dead silence on that.  Makes him look like a giant fucking hypocrite doesn't it?


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

For reasons that Hitt expressed, you're missing the pont...you and @LesExit .


----------



## LesExit (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> For reasons that Hitt expressed, you're missing the pont...you and @LesExit .


I disagree with nothing Hitt said. My point wasn't that Trumps vague ass "moral" stances on what happened weren't utter trash and that he wasn't wrong for not taking an active stance against this. It was simply that I think it is very important for people to acknowledge that Trump did not create these people & that they would be here regardless of if he became president or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Cry more liberal cuck.
> Go now and play in a protest with antifa or something.
> Look out for cars



defender of western civilization, ladies and gents


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Cry more liberal cuck.
> Go now and play in a protest with antifa or something.
> Look out for cars



Disturbing how gleeful you are about all this.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Cry more liberal cuck.
> Go now and play in a protest with antifa or something.
> Look out for cars


Do you support Nazis?


----------



## Hitt (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok Reported for trolling.  Let's see if the mod team (@mr_shadow and @baconbits) do their job.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Cry more liberal cuck.
> Go now and play in a protest with antifa or something.
> Look out for cars


Aren't you black?  You should probably look out for cars too, I don't think they will give a darn if you voted for Trump.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Aren't you black?  You should probably look out for cars too, I don't think they will give a darn if you voted for Trump.



These generation of blacks have some of the oddest uncle toms ever. I mean really, joking about people getting run over by cars by nazis?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hitt (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> These generation of blacks have some of the oddest uncle toms ever. I mean really, joking about people getting run over by cars by nazis?


It's trolling.  That's all this is.  Punished has been banned several times before for this shit, and he's well on his way to another.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Poor liberals and communists.
> Maybe they can try again at another Berkeley.


So you're a Nazi?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2017)

LesExit said:


> Are you saying there is a good, non-bloodthristy way to be a white nationalist? The entire fact that they're _white nationalists _should be what hurts them. There is no point to white-pride in a country where white people dominate over every other race and literally made themselves the slave masters of one. It isn't that they can't help themselves, it is that this is the shit they believe in. The point of white-pride movements is because white people want to _hold on _to their dominance, they don't want equal rights or power or cooperation, they want to maintain their position as the most powerful race in the country, which relies on them putting down every other minority races. They are racist, selfish, power-hungry "humans" & their movement is directly reflective of that.


The fundamental problem with 'white nationalism' is that it is based on a fiction of 'white culture', or 'European culture'. There's no such thing as this. There are only individual, distinct cultures that may be categorised as 'white' (although not perfectly). 

I suppose there are festivals celebrating these cultures in America (Irish, Italian, French, German, Scottish, whatever) although I don't know for sure.

Pride in 'whiteness' rather than pride in Irish-ness, or Italian-ness, et al. is clearly suspicious.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2017)

LesExit said:


> I disagree with nothing Hitt said. My point wasn't that Trumps vague ass "moral" stances on what happened weren't utter trash and that he wasn't wrong for not taking an active stance against this. It was simply that I think it is very important for people to acknowledge that Trump did not create these people & that they would be here regardless of if he became president or not.


Did you not see their response to trumps comments, they loved how he didn't single them out and feel more emboldened and that their interests are being looked after.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't know what depressed me more, the car incident or the multitude of people rationalizing or outright defending the guy's actions. Far right supporters are blaming this on BLM ffs saying that the guys was simply paying them back for all the black on white crime and discrimination.


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Poor, stupid white people. Can't protest anymore without being called Racist.
> Bend over and let all of those statues fall because America wants to put a band-aid over the dark parts of their history and then pretend like nothing happened



@Hitt, even if he is trolling a part of him still supports these Nazis.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 13, 2017)

Hitt said:


> It takes all of two fucking seconds to denounce this shit though.
> 
> NOT ONLY THAT, but Trump ROUNDLY criticized Obama for not calling it like it was with the Islamic Terrorists when he was running.  Now the shoe is on the other foot and all we hear is dead silence on that.  Makes him look like a giant fucking hypocrite doesn't it?



Okay that it does, but like LesExit says, let's not try and act like Trump created these people and if we look at the situations in the past, sadly something like this happening is easily within the realm of possibility.



Flow said:


> For reasons that Hitt expressed, you're missing the pont...you and @LesExit .



Funny because I didn't miss the point at all, in fact, I even agree with the fact that Trump not immediately denouncing it is stupid as all hell. But again trying to blame HIM for the overall situation simply because they align themselves with what he says in the most fucked up way possible is easily 9000 levels of horseshit and that type of rhetoric can be put onto the The Black Panthers and Black Supremacists and NAACP.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 13, 2017)

> *White House: Trump’s condemnation includes ‘white supremacists, KKK, neo-Nazi and all extremist groups’*
> *washingtonpost.com*/news/post-politics/wp/2017/08/13/white-house-doubles-down-on-trumps-charlottesville-comments-ignores-calls-to-directly-confront-white-supremacy/
> By Jenna Johnson and Karoun Demirjian
> 
> ...



So of course Trump's white house will say what he himself won't.  Sigh.


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> Well this white nationalist and his buddies voted for Trump and since Trump didn't say shit, that means he endorses them. Um, if we put that logic around, wouldn't a grand majority of presidents be just as complicit since while White Nationalists didn't specifically endorse those presidents, I wouldn't believe they wouldn't if they was put with female or colored contenders, even if they already refuse them before(I remember Trump not even acknowledging them when he was running for president and didn't he condemn them then too?)



No.

What you're missing here is that he flat-out understands that white nationalist support him, and that even people who used to be aligned with the KKK (David Duke) endorses him. He has a responsibility to speak out against these people specifically, and not try to generalize a situation like this as "All sides." It's questionable, why hasn't he specifically called it out for white terrorism or talked about this specific issue but has called for Obama to do the same against Muslims?


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

Hitt said:


> So of course Trump's white house will say what he himself won't.  Sigh.



It's funny that they have to go back and even state this. "OH! By the way, we DO INCLUDE those white nationalist as well"


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> No.
> 
> What you're missing here is that he flat-out understands that white nationalist support him, and that even people who used to be aligned with the KKK (David Duke) endorses him. He has a responsibility to speak out against these people specifically, and not try to generalize a situation like this as "All sides." It's questionable, why hasn't he specifically called it out for white terrorism or talked about this specific issue but has called for Obama to do the same against Muslims?



Again, I'm not even trying to pretend the man isn't stupid or hypocritical, but trying to call a spade a hoe is absolutely ridiculous.
We don't know his reasons but at this rate, trying to generalize to such a degree is just as ridiculous as him not calling them out on it.

That's all I'm saying here.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 13, 2017)

erictheking said:


> The fundamental problem with 'white nationalism' is that it is based on a fiction of 'white culture', or 'European culture'. There's no such thing as this. There are only individual, distinct cultures that may be categorised as 'white' (although not perfectly).
> 
> I suppose there are festivals celebrating these cultures in America (Irish, Italian, French, German, Scottish, whatever) although I don't know for sure.
> 
> Pride in 'whiteness' rather than pride in Irish-ness, or Italian-ness, et al. is clearly suspicious.


Exactly...


Parallax said:


> Did you not see their response to trumps comments, they loved how he didn't single them out and feel more emboldened and that their interests are being looked after.


Yes which is why I said that I think that Trump gave them more confidence to be openly pieces of shit. I'm in no way trying to completely separate the connection between Trump and these fools. I'm just saying this problem is far far greater than Trump & would exist even if Trump wasn't...ugh...Trump


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> I throw this word around a lot and it's saturated but I genuinely mean it here:
> 
> You are pathetic.



It's no surprise Pathos has gone mental, given that he's one of the same folks who wished for more Islamic Terrorism in France just because Le Pen lost.



Vermilion Kn said:


> I don't know what depressed me more, the car incident or the multitude of people rationalizing or outright defending the guy's actions. Far right supporters are blaming this on BLM ffs saying that the guys was simply paying them back for all the black on white crime and discrimination.



The Car Incident was depressing to me, but I'm a bit furious at those defending the guy's actions.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> @Hitt, even if he is trolling a part of him still supports these Nazis.



I dont support Nazis lol.
Some of those white people aren't even Nazis.
I guess when everything's done and they start to tear down President Statues because they had slaves and shit, it'll be fine.

May as well tear down Rushmore after all the confederate statues are removed. Fuck History, fuck learning from it. Fuck even having harmless little reminders of it


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> I dont support Nazis lol.
> Some of those white people aren't even Nazis.
> I guess when everything's done and they start to tear down President Statues because they had slaves and shit, it'll be fine.
> 
> May as well tear down Rushmore after all the confederate statues are removed. Fuck History, fuck learning from it. Fuck even having harmless little reminders of it



"N-Not all of them are Nazis!" Man, you are fucking lost. From we have seen, the majority of them are. Like 99.9 percent of them. In fact, I haven't seen a picture or a video of a single person that's aligned with them state "I'm not really totally in line with what these people are expressing." Go ahead and show the ones that aren't Nazis then Punished Pathos. 

Where do you think these statues or monuments are going? A fucking dumpster?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 13, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Cry more liberal cuck.
> Go now and play in a protest with antifa or something.
> Look out for cars



nah


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 13, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Feel free to expand on those reasons.
> 
> Jihadists in ISIS (for example) are driven by a frenzied indoctrination into their religion's absolute supremacy and divine right to rule the world.
> 
> ...



Yeah, reasons aren’t good reasons. They’re only ideas and reactions good common people can still understandably have. So you don't want to bark too much at them when they have it. It's understandable. Muslims who don’t live in the west cherrypick rhetoric from the west to suggest that it is actually a holy war, from Bush praying to God for war approval to Blaire converting to Catholicism. There’s enough crusader language to make the excuse for a lot of moderate people. They're not joining isis. But they're on guard.

And disenfranchised / struggling white communities can see their traditions - employment traditions, religious traditions, lifestyles - being marginalized, and they can see their struggling being marginalized too by a popular culture that’s being shaped by other white communities who don’t really get any capital from reaching out to a dried up town in Texas. A lot of that anger is intraracial. It’s white communities being angry with other white communities. It’s one thing to worry you’re becoming a minority and now you're concerned with immigration and changing cultures and demographics, but it’s another thing to express those worries and then have other white communities attack you and undermine you. I think half of these alt right people are angry at other whites. Their anger at fellow whites is equaling their anger at the usual others. Whites have their own versions of uncle toms, and it’s just as frustrating for white communities to see other white communities sell them out in favor of nonwhite people.




LesExit said:


> Are you saying there is a good, non-bloodthristy way to be a white nationalist? The entire fact that they're _white nationalists _should be what hurts them. There is no point to white-pride in a country where white people dominate over every other race and literally made themselves the slave masters of one. It isn't that they can't help themselves, it is that this is the shit they believe in. The point of white-pride movements is because white people want to _hold on _to their dominance, they don't want equal rights or power or cooperation, they want to maintain their position as the most powerful race in the country, which relies on them putting down every other minority races. They are racist, selfish, power-hungry "humans" & their movement is directly reflective of that.



Whose to say what movements really boil down to until they, well, boil over like this. But if demographics are actually changing and white americans gradually lose their majority, why not have white focused movements designed to protect white communities? Same as any other people. ‘White genocide’ isn’t it. Or white supremacy. But just because you’re white doesn’t mean you won’t end up in a flatland ghetto with buildings falling apart and factories closing and money drying up, your community decaying into criminality and drugs, and nobody’s stepping in to magically fix everything. Nationalism makes sense when you're losing your status in your nation. There are hawaiin nationalists that have the same ideas as white nationalists, and they're mainstream and supported and have popular tshirts, bumper stickers, marketing merch. Shit, haunani kay trask wrote a poem about slitting a white woman's throat.  And she's a popular public figure and educator. And a nationalist.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hitt said:


> It takes all of two fucking seconds to denounce this shit though.
> 
> NOT ONLY THAT, but Trump ROUNDLY criticized Obama for not calling it like it was with the Islamic Terrorists when he was running.  Now the shoe is on the other foot and all we hear is dead silence on that.  Makes him look like a giant fucking hypocrite doesn't it?



Hitt, he's always been a hypocrite from day one.

This is just adding more evidence to the pile of proof we already have.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2017)

Despite all the assault, arson, vandalism and general intimidation coming from antifa 'protests', they never actually killed anyone.  That line has been crossed by the nazis, go figure.  

I'm still lost as to how nazism and nationalism can even be compatable in the United States.  These people are throwing up salutes as a nod to the biggest enemy in the history of the country.  It's like Armenian nationalists glorifying the Young Turks.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> "N-Not all of them are Nazis!" Man, you are fucking lost. From we have seen, the majority of them are. Like 99.9 percent of them. In fact, I haven't seen a picture or a video of a single person that's aligned with them state "I'm not really totally in line with what these people are expressing." Go ahead and show the ones that aren't Nazis then Punished Pathos.
> 
> Where do you think these statues or monuments are going? A fucking dumpster?



The meandering is insigificant and idiots like Matt Jarbo and co. engaged in it too. Strange that people so against political correctness would demand such here?

They all came out in support of white superiority, white nationalism, establishment of the white ethnostate, and the end of "jewish influence".

That is a Nazi for all intents and purposes. Just because they try to put it in some shiny new labeling doesn't change that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Despite all the assault, arson, vandalism and general intimidation coming from antifa 'protests', they never actually killed anyone.  That line has been crossed by the nazis, go figure.
> 
> I'm still lost as to how nazism and nationalism can even be compatable in the United States.  These people are throwing up salutes as a nod to the biggest enemy in the history of the country.  It's like Armenian nationalists glorifying the Young Turks.


Compared to British Nazis (whose country was nearly annexed by them) and Russian Nazis (who suffered the equivalent of about 5 Holocausts by their hands), American Nazis are dealing with rather minor internal contradictions to be fair.



It is great watching the British ultra-nationalist far-right and the British neo-Nazi far-right tear pieces out of each other on YouTube Hitler videos and the like.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I'm still lost as to how nazism and nationalism can even be compatable in the United States. These people are throwing up salutes as a nod to the biggest enemy in the history of the country. It's like Armenian nationalists glorifying the Young Turks.



Not quite as impossible as you may think.  True, the articles and links aren't academic, but it gives an interesting viewpoint based on actual research.

The American revolution was one of the origin points for the concept of nationalism, while Nazism can be considered one of the extremes of racism (the very concept of "race" only coming around in the same time period as nationalism, with American thinkers _including President Jefferson_ being proponents of it).

There is also the generation gap to consider, sadly, and the fact that any idea that takes root could take decades, if not centuries to fade away, so long as even a single person or group of people decide to embrace said ideology.


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Despite all the assault, arson, vandalism and general intimidation coming from antifa 'protests', they never actually killed anyone.  That line has been crossed by the nazis, go figure.
> 
> I'm still lost as to how nazism and nationalism can even be compatable in the United States.  These people are throwing up salutes as a nod to the biggest enemy in the history of the country.  It's like Armenian nationalists glorifying the Young Turks.



Not only this, but wasn't Nazi Germany/Hitler going to enslave "non aryan countries" underneath their rule? I don't understand why some racist white Americans jack off to Nazi propaganda acting like "Hitler had it right."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> And disenfranchised / struggling white communities can see their traditions - employment traditions, religious traditions, lifestyles - being marginalized, and they can see their struggling being marginalized too by a popular culture that’s being shaped by other white communities who don’t really get any capital from reaching out to a dried up town in Texas. A lot of that anger is intraracial. It’s white communities being angry with other white communities. It’s one thing to worry you’re becoming a minority and now you're concerned with immigration and changing cultures and demographics, but it’s another thing to express those worries and then have other white communities attack you and undermine you. I think half of these alt right people are angry at other whites. Their anger at fellow whites is equaling their anger at the usual others. Whites have their own versions of uncle toms, and it’s just as frustrating for white communities to see other white communities sell them out in favor of nonwhite people.
> 
> Whose to say what movements really boil down to until they, well, boil over like this. But if demographics are actually changing and white americans gradually lose their majority, *why not have white focused movements designed to protect white communities?* Same as any other people. ‘White genocide’ isn’t it. Or white supremacy. But just because you’re white doesn’t mean you won’t end up in a flatland ghetto with buildings falling apart and factories closing and money drying up, your community decaying into criminality and drugs, and nobody’s stepping in to magically fix everything. Nationalism makes sense when you're losing your status in your nation. There are hawaiin nationalists that have the same ideas as white nationalists, and they're mainstream and supported and have popular tshirts, bumper stickers, marketing merch. Shit, haunani kay trask wrote a poem about slitting a white woman's throat.  And she's a popular public figure and educator. And a nationalist.



Regarded the bolded, you've answered your own question. White elites don't need protection, and all the issues you've named only affect economically deprived people - of all races. A racialist mindset of trying to appeal to elites for solidarity based on shared race is the height of foolishness, and if white working-class people haven't learned that yet, more fool them. I say 'if', because I think they have learned that lesson, which is why they supported Bernie Sanders in unprecedented numbers.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> *Despite all the assault, arson, vandalism and general intimidation coming from antifa 'protests', they never actually killed anyone*.  That line has been crossed by the nazis, go figure.
> 
> I'm still lost as to how nazism and nationalism can even be compatable in the United States.  These people are throwing up salutes as a nod to the biggest enemy in the history of the country.  It's like Armenian nationalists glorifying the Young Turks.



Okay what? So it's fine for them to do everything else that can fuck up the common man but as long as they don't kill people, it's fine? Because that's what you are clearly putting up here as it's somehow okay to cause mass property damage as long as no one dies in the rampage.

How about we say fuck the both of them and have peaceful protests  like the old days


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

On top of that @afgpride, not all Nazis killed people.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> On top of that @afgpride, not all Nazis killed people.


Thanks for missing my point...


----------



## wibisana (Aug 13, 2017)

Any news about why the heli crashed? And why it is connected in this situation?


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> Thanks for missing my point...



I wasn't responding to your post, I was responding on top of what I have stated to him a few post above yours.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2017)

This shit May existed way way before 45 but he did hold the door for them, he did gave them the impression that their beliefs are acceptable.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 13, 2017)

Detective said:


> Fucking disgusting.... where were the damn police when this happened?
> 
> Probably off-duty in civilian clothes, and pictured above.



Thankfully the reporter managed to intervene


As for the police


Those bastards clearly don't give a shit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> I wasn't responding to your post, I was responding on top of what I have stated to him a few post above yours.



My bad, it's hard to tell intent on the internet from posts like that.



Huey Freeman said:


> This shit May existed way way before 45 but he did hold the door for them, he did gave them the impression that their beliefs are acceptable.



Except that's still pretty disingenuous given that while you can hold them accountable for not immediately slamming them, you cannot slam him for something like this as it holds some pretty ridiculous connotations for other groups or people who hold similar beliefs but don't slam those who go in the extreme direction.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 13, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> Okay what? So it's fine for them to do everything else that can fuck up the common man but as long as they don't kill people, it's fine? Because that's what you are clearly putting up here as it's somehow okay to cause mass property damage as long as no one dies in the rampage.
> 
> How about we say fuck the both of them and have peaceful protests  like the old days



I don't think he's saying it's fine to destroy property or vandalize. What he's saying is that Antifa at least didn't killed anyone while "protesting" on the streets, doesn't exclude the fact that they're a bunch of violent groups.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 13, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Regarded the bolded, you've answered your own question. White elites don't need protection, and all the issues you've named only affect economically deprived people - of all races. A racialist mindset of trying to appeal to elites for solidarity based on shared race is the height of foolishness, and if white working-class people haven't learned that yet, more fool them. I say 'if', because I think they have learned that lesson, which is why they supported Bernie Sanders in unprecedented numbers.



What HolyHands talked about. Community groups. There are black nationalist movements out east that bled out into community groups who loosened their racial rhetoric and focused on putting resources back into their community. 

Now some of the color (for lack of a better word) to white nationalist movements won’t bleed out so easily and has more permanence, but that’s what I was thinking. Struggling cultures in america could well start deliberately maintaining themselves the more diverse we get. Some struggling communities are emblematic of those cultures, so they’re gonna knot up identities and ideologies into their community groups. But there’s room in there for not completely shitty people.

I looked through a few alt right subreddits after Charlottesville. Surprised by how insistent everybody still is on jews, hitler and white supremacy. You’d think at least some people would commit to this rebranding game and try to be palatable. Even the careful posters still had the bottom line of america being a white country for white people and don't get me started on the jews. It’s the same shit that turned people off nation of islam and black nationalist movements. You walks into a church thinking you’re here for your community and you want to organize against oppressive institutions, and maybe you’re even susceptible to being weaponized against police and some idea of white america with its boot on your neck. It would be so easy for this movement to weaponize you for their cause. But five minutes into the lecture the preacher starts ranting about jews and you already realize you’ve made a terrible mistake.

Jews are the key. As soon as someone starts complaining about them, run. Unless it’s larry david. He’s a mensch!


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Its only believable if you are a fool, an apologist or a racist which begs the question which are u, @Xiammes?



Have you not seen any video's of angry mobs dragging people out of cars and beating the fuck out of them? That is a completely real fear.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2017)

So a fool it is...



Darkmatter said:


> I don't think he's saying it's fine to destroy property or vandalize. What he's saying is that Antifa at least didn't killed anyone while "protesting" on the streets, doesn't exclude the fact that they're a bunch of violent groups.



Well that is the point what is the worse Right Wing Fanatics fear and there online army of twitter writers.....SJWs being mean to them....property damage getting fired? Sorry if I rate that as much less worrisome then getting fucking killed.

Its a false equivalency and the negative end results arent close at all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> What HolyHands talked about. Community groups. There are black nationalist movements out east that bled out into community groups who loosened their racial rhetoric and focused on putting resources back into their community.
> 
> Now some of the color (for lack of a better word) to white nationalist movements won’t bleed out so easily and has more permanence, but that’s what I was thinking. Struggling cultures in america could well start deliberately maintaining themselves the more diverse we get. Some struggling communities are emblematic of those cultures, so they’re gonna knot up identities and ideologies into their community groups. But there’s room in there for not completely shitty people.
> 
> ...


Rants on Jews or not, such groups supremacist attitudes are the core issue. Yet it is that which makes them what they are. It's impossible for them to truly soften it up and make it more palatable without abandoning such movements entirely


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 13, 2017)

Twelve pages.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

I want to know how the march was going before the counter protestors showed up.  And was it initially a peaceful march?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to know how the march was going before the counter protestors showed up.  And was it initially a peaceful march?



You aren't seriously thinking of defending the nature of the march, are you?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> You aren't seriously thinking of defending the nature of the march, are you?


I think any march is a waste of time.  But freedom of speech isn't a concept.  It is supposed to be a right for everyone.  If a bunch of jag off's want to dress up as ghosts in 100F temps, let them have their 12 hours.  Ambulances will probably have to attend to a bunch of these losers anyways.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> You aren't seriously thinking of defending the nature of the march, are you?



The ACLU did though.

In another instance


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

Good luck finding out how the march was going before the counter protestors showed up.  No one in the major media is willing to report that information.


----------



## Indra (Aug 13, 2017)

Hundreds of years later and NOTHING has changed. Seeing black people getting harassed and beaten on the streets ONCE AGAIN is sickening.

They need to send the military and crack this shit down now. Trump needs to take a piece off of Eisenhower's Executive Order and try to maintain the peace. Because obviously the police can't handle these radical white terrorists by themselves.

These ass-holes need to be taught that they can't whip our their guns and police shields as if they have any authority what's so ever. From the looks of it, this is just the beginning.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> What HolyHands talked about. Community groups. There are black nationalist movements out east that bled out into community groups who loosened their racial rhetoric and focused on putting resources back into their community.
> 
> Now some of the color (for lack of a better word) to white nationalist movements won’t bleed out so easily and has more permanence, but that’s what I was thinking. Struggling cultures in america could well start deliberately maintaining themselves the more diverse we get. Some struggling communities are emblematic of those cultures, so they’re gonna knot up identities and ideologies into their community groups. But there’s room in there for not completely shitty people.
> 
> ...


@Megaharrison must be constantly heartbroken, as a wannabe white supremacist Jew


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 13, 2017)

Didn't Trump recently cut funding from investigation on other terrorist groups so that they can focus on Muslims only?

Good for them.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> Hundreds of years later and NOTHING has changed. Seeing black people getting harassed and beaten on the streets ONCE AGAIN is sickening.
> 
> They need to send the military and crack this shit down now. Trump needs to take a piece off of Eisenhower's Executive Order and try to maintain the peace. Because obviously the police can't handle these radical white terrorists by themselves.
> 
> These ass-holes need to be taught that they can't whip our their guns and police shields as if they have any authority what's so ever. From the looks of it, this is just the beginning.


Question? Why would Trump crack down on the exact same guys who SUPPORTED him throughout the election until now and he refuses to call them terrorists, and he himself has a lot of White Nationalist leanings?


----------



## Indra (Aug 13, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Question? Why would Trump crack down on the exact same guys who SUPPORTED him throughout the election until now and he refuses to call them terrorists, and he himself has a lot of White Nationalist leanings?


Exactly. I was basing my comment if Trump was going to act Presidential at all.

But obviously that isn't going to be the case


----------



## Breadman (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm honestly starting to get more and more disturbed about the alt-right as time goes on.

It was one thing when they were a bunch of harmless asshats online looking to pat each other on the back for being so proud of sharing the same skin colour as a bunch of inventors and whatnot. 

But this is starting to get really fucking worrisome.

At the very least with the "sjw" left you can talk with them and appeal to their senses of morality. I've dealt with lots of these types of people, and I've ALWAYS managed to turn it into a conversation where we act civil and try to understand each other. When you approach them in a kind way that's not seeking conflict, you can actually get along quite well with a good deal of them.

But my interactions with the Alt-right have yielded very different interactions.

These people don't care about morals at all. They don't care about trying to be 'good' people because they've become dulled to the concept of morality. They are completely fine with being villains and having the world against them. They act exactly like the 'sjw' left when it comes to disagreement. You're either a filthy invader trying to destroy the white race, or you're a race traitor.

And the thing is, they choose to see people of colour as people only if it suits them. 

I keep on seeing this term about whites becoming a minority thrown around: "We just don't want to become a minority in our own country!"

I'm sorry, who's country? Is a black person or an asian person not a person of the same country you're in? 

I've been aware of the alt-right, but since they kept mainly to either rallies where they just patted each other on the back, or kept to the internet, I gave them a pass. 

But I've got a baaaaaaaad gut feeling that things aren't gonna look good in the next little while...


----------



## Indra (Aug 13, 2017)

Death Certificate said:


> Thankfully the reporter managed to intervene
> 
> 
> As for the police
> ...



Picture of her son post-beat

GRAPHIC:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Source: Twitter

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good luck finding out how the march was going before the counter protestors showed up.  No one in the major media is willing to report that information.



I'm pretty sure the march broke down before it even started, the sequence of events is something like:

>people show up to get ready for march
>counter protesters show up to get ready for counter march
>breaks down immediately


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I'm pretty sure the march broke down before it even started, the sequence of events is something like:
> 
> >people show up to get ready for march
> >counter protesters show up to get ready for counter march
> >breaks down immediately


Don't feel the trolls nighty


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to know how the march was going before the counter protestors showed up.  And was it initially a peaceful march?


Since some of the Marchers had sheilds and sticks its good to assume they were hoping to make things turn violent

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 13, 2017)

Also to the people trying to say that the driver was a leftist

Alleged driver of car that plowed into Charlottesville crowd was a Nazi sympathizer, former teacher says - The Washington Post
5


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

I do think that the left may have paid protesters on both sides.  That is definitely in their playbook.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I do think that the left may have paid protesters on both sides.  That is definitely in their playbook.


Show me evidence of the left doing this that doesnt come from a right leaning new source or a conspiracy blog but a main stream news  outlet
Evidence!


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2017)

But But the mainstream is biased against them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> But But the mainstream is biased against them.



DA. LEFTISTS AND. DA...MAINSTREAM METEOR

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hitt (Aug 13, 2017)

What do extremists do when caught on their bullshit?

Why, double down of course!

This is somehow the left's fault as well!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hitt said:


> What do extremists do when caught on their bullshit?
> 
> Why, double down of course!
> 
> This is somehow the left's fault as well!


Wonder what the meltdown and damage control on sites like Infowars are doing now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

Are you guys also concerned about the alt left?  Were you disturbed when the alt left were pounding heads in at Berkeley?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys also concerned about the alt left?  Were you disturbed when the alt left were pounding heads in at Berkeley?


I was condemning antifa from the beginning for taking to violence.  I've been consistent.  Now that the alt right has just murdered three people, something worse than vandalizing and beating people up, what are you doing?  Are you condemning them, or are you making snide comments redirecting the blame toward the left?

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys also concerned about the alt left?  Were you disturbed when the alt left were pounding heads in at Berkeley?



Hey look someone that hasn't been in the Cafe for the past four fucking years.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 13, 2017)

"I know the right can be a little bit of a handfull sometimes, but have you seen those leftists?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys also concerned about the alt left?  Were you disturbed when the alt left were pounding heads in at Berkeley?



Did anyone die although really the only good neo nazi is a dead one.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I was condemning antifa from the beginning for taking to violence.  I've been consistent.  Now that the alt right has just murdered three people, something worse than vandalizing and beating people up, what are you doing?  Are you condemning them, or are you making snide comments redirecting the blame toward the left?


That's good to hear.  I have been consistent as well.  First order of business is to expose the hypocrites.

This was very predictable.  This is an escalation of dozens of skirmishes that have taken place in the last several years.  The government and law enforcement need to take an interest in what is going on and break some of these events up before they get out of hand.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Did anyone die although really the only good neo nazi is a dead one.


No, but it could have happened.  Just like this march could have easily come and gone without a death.

The problem is that all of these explosive and tense scenarios only need a match for an outcome like this.  So what are we going to do to make sure that it doesn't happen again?  And how do we do it and still maintain our freedom of speech?


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2017)

Free Speech isnt the issue its ideology...SJWS are annoying but their endgame aint genocide.


----------



## Lucy75 (Aug 13, 2017)

Trump, the republicans, and all of their dumbass supporters are to blame for this. Ever since LBJ signed the civil rights bill in the 1960's republicans including and especially trump having been supporting white supremacists and giving them a voice to win over their votes. It's emboldened them to the point of coming out and confronting people with their racist bullshit.

The fact that Trump couldn't even condemn white supremacy after this is just further proof. All he did was just spout vague bullshit which only emboldens them more and he has to do that since he knows they make up most of core base and are probably the only people left that still support the orange clown. 

Right wingers are way more violent and way bigger snowflakes than anyone on the left. Fuck all of them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, but it could have happened.  Just like this march could have easily come and gone without a death.
> 
> The problem is that all of these explosive and tense scenarios only need a match for an outcome like this.  So what are we going to do to make sure that it doesn't happen again?  And how do we do it and still maintain our freedom of speech?


Our freedom of speech is maintained, their hate speech isn't.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

Cops did well in Seattle.  I think they should be able to arrest most of the protestors for criminal trespassing though.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And how do we do it and still maintain our freedom of speech?



How about letting it be known that "freedom of speech" _does not lead to_ "_freedom from consequence_"?  Going around promoting behavior that can lead to people being hurt or killed (as happened in Charlottesville) is something that should be unacceptable.

People like white supremacists are abusing "Freedom of speech" in order to to promote causes that lead to the harm of others, and all they do is whine and complain that "OUR FWEEDOM OF SPEECH IS BEING TAKEN AWAY!!" *when they are called out and brought to account for the consequences of said speech.
*
It makes it hard to believe that there is less consequence for that kind of speech in the real world than there is on this forum.
*
*


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 13, 2017)

The guy who was falsely accused of the driving attack has an attorney now


> *Attorney says he'll go after alt-right websites that falsely blamed Michigan man*
> A Michigan man was falsely accused by conservative and alt-right websites as being the driver of Saturday’s deadly car attack on anti-racist protestersin central Virginia, in the hours after the tragedy, according to the man's attorney.
> 
> The man, who the Detroit Free Press is not naming because his family reported online they have received threats, wrote on Facebook that he drives a 2009 Chevy Impala, not the vehicle involved in the fatal attack in Charlottesville, Va.
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I'm not gonna go all "muh freeze peach" on here, because the bodies have barely gotten cold yet and it would be tactless.  But I'm definitely tempted to.  For some reason there are people that think outlawing a problematic opinion is a viable solution to a car running over protesters in the 338743th squirmish between two maniacal groups.



There were more than two groups actually. The counterprotestors did have some antifa jackasses but there were also pro-unionist groups and just plain college kids there too. 

This is what "da culture war" can culminate in, so idiots like Sargon perpetuating this shit I would hope they take a hard look at it. I wouldn't hold my breath though.


----------



## Agent9149 (Aug 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, but it could have happened.  Just like this march could have easily come and gone without a death.
> 
> The problem is that all of these explosive and tense scenarios only need a match for an outcome like this.  So what are we going to do to make sure that it doesn't happen again?  And how do we do it and still maintain our freedom of speech?



The Alt-Left doesn't exist. There is no such thing. There is no grand cause uniting the left. The Alt-Right is united in White Supremacy and Patriarchal Christianity. 

What is the alt-left rooted in? Nothing. They have no common bedrock that binds them together. Even under the idea of "progressiveness" is false because each group has a different idea of what is oppressive.

Radical Feminist want to abolish gender and destroy all patriarchal system. Yet they vehemently hate trans women and are violently transphobic.

Black Separatists want to free Black people from the institutional forces that put Black people at a societal disadvantage. Yet they want to do this by separating Black people from the rest of the world and become isolated.

"radical Queer activists" (cause there is no unifiying title for them) want to destroy heteronormativity and gender expectations. Yet they've broaden the term queer so wide a straight cisgender man who like to get pegged can call him self queer or telling a straight teenage girl who likes to wear boys clothes and keep her hair short and like yaoi that she's a gay trans man despite not wanting to undergo transition or have any gender dysphoria and calls her self a "soft femme boy" or will conceptualize and specify sexual attraction and gender to such a specific point shit like a demisexual aromantic bigender demigirl bisexual lesbian is a serious an actual thing. 

"Islam apologist" who want violence and discrimination against muslims to cease yet find themselves apologizing and being lenient against any muslim who uses Islam as way to harm and oppress people while attacking anyone who dares to criticizing their belief.

Political liberals who want to give rights to everyone in the world and lead towards a progressive future but won't mind dropping a few bombs on a village and will absolutely choose a corporation's profits over human life.

etc etc etc. 

I could go on. But none of these left groups are united with anything. They literally hate each other and are always fighting and keep having an oppression dick measuring contest. 


But the alt-right? NEo Nazis. Actual fucking nazis, confederates, nras, anti-government, minecraft youtubers, weight lifting m'lady I actually say the term "beta and alpha males unironically" and rich white college dude with zero talent are united under white supremacy and christian patriachy. They don't fight each other. They rise up to occasion and join forces like a racist megatron.

Why? Cause Hitler, Slavery, Imperialism, Colonialism, Indigenous genocide were all done in the name of white supremacy and Christian Patriarchy and these events shaped the world into what it is today. These events established the status quo. And these people understand that they gain a lot by keeping the status quo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 14, 2017)

If neo nazis and nazi sympathizers were automatically considered a terror group in the same vain as ISIS or al Quaeda, destroying them would be a lot easier since law enforcement could just swoop in willy nilly and do something about them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Aug 14, 2017)

Colonel Awesome said:


> If neo nazis and nazi sympathizers were automatically considered a terror group in the same vain as ISIS or al Quaeda, destroying them would be a lot easier since law enforcement could just swoop in willy nilly and do something about them.



I don't know dude. It be very confusing when law enforcement will have to start arresting a good amount of people in their own ranks and some politicians.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 14, 2017)

Agent9149 said:


> I don't know dude. It be very confusing when law enforcement will have to start arresting a good amount of people in their own ranks and some politicians.


Sounds even better if corrupt people in positions of power are also dealt with.


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2017)

Why are you all responding to Rukia? He's a self-admitted troll.


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2017)

As a population, you argue against these extremist groups such as Neo Nazis/ White Nationalist.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 14, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Free Speech isnt the issue its ideology...SJWS are annoying but their endgame aint genocide.


Are you sure? if they are willing to shame people like Matt Damon out of existence what would they do to the right? If they are willing to call Phil Jackson a racist... etc



Lucy75 said:


> Trump, the republicans, and all of their dumbass supporters are to blame for this. Ever since LBJ signed the civil rights bill in the 1960's republicans including and especially trump having been supporting white supremacists and giving them a voice to win over their votes. It's emboldened them to the point of coming out and confronting people with their racist bullshit.
> 
> The fact that Trump couldn't even condemn white supremacy after this is just further proof. All he did was just spout vague bullshit which only emboldens them more and he has to do that since he knows they make up most of core base and are probably the only people left that still support the orange clown.
> 
> Right wingers are way more violent and way bigger snowflakes than anyone on the left. Fuck all of them.



The president should not comment on every stupid death that happens. If right wingers are such snowflakes how come they put up with not voicing their ideology at the workplace while left wingers can say whatever?



Mider T said:


> Our freedom of speech is maintained, their hate speech isn't.



Hate speech = freedom speech.



Catalyst75 said:


> How about letting it be known that "freedom of speech" _does not lead to_ "_freedom from consequence_"?  Going around promoting behavior that can lead to people being hurt or killed (as happened in Charlottesville) is something that should be unacceptable.
> 
> People like white supremacists are abusing "Freedom of speech" in order to to promote causes that lead to the harm of others, and all they do is whine and complain that "OUR FWEEDOM OF SPEECH IS BEING TAKEN AWAY!!" *when they are called out and brought to account for the consequences of said speech.
> *
> It makes it hard to believe that there is less consequence for that kind of speech in the real world than there is on this forum.



Plenty of leftists could be restricted based on that logic.



Seto Kaiba said:


> There were more than two groups actually. The counterprotestors did have some antifa jackasses but there were also pro-unionist groups and just plain college kids there too.
> 
> This is what "da culture war" can culminate in, so idiots like Sargon perpetuating this shit I would hope they take a hard look at it. I wouldn't hold my breath though.



there is 0 reason for Sargon to look into the mirror because some jackass did something stupid.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 14, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Hate speech = freedom speech.



If you would not be a shill for the Far-right for a single moment, and actually think about what the "Unite the Right" group says and wants, you would see why.  They are group that only wants things _*for themselves, *_and espouses an ideology that labels themselves as "superior" _*and everyone else*_ as "inferior".  It is an ideology that incites violence against people of other ethnic groups and discriminates against anyone who doesn't share their beliefs.

Hate speech is considered unacceptable and discouraged _*because*_ of its discriminatory nature, yet those who partake in it are self-centered enough to also want to have "freedom from the consequences" that result from promoting their beliefs or acting upon them.  These individuals think they are "taking their country back", as if they blame people of other ethnicity, orientations, or women for "taking it away from them".

It is an all-encompassing hate for anything that does not fit their ideologies, the furthest thing from wanting "freedom of speech", and they continue to promote this while expecting "freedom from consequence".



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> _*The president should not comment on every stupid death*_ that happens.



People in Charlottesville lost their families and friends because of the "Unite the Right" group.  I think you have shown you have little to no actual humanity if you are belittling their deaths in such a manner. 

---------------------------------

http://www.romajidesu.com/dictionary/meaning-of-剣闘士.html

http://www.romajidesu.com/dictionary/meaning-of-剣闘士.html

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 14, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> People in Charlottesville lost their families and friends because of the "Unite the Right" group.  I think you have shown you have little to no actual humanity if you are belittling their deaths in such a manner.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> ...



Neo Nazis are Trump supporters, too. They voted for him, and it's troubling that Trump is not distancing himself from these lunatics. 

This going to be a LONG 4 years.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 14, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> If you would not be a shill for the Far-right for a single moment, and actually think about what the "Unite the Right" group says and wants, you would see why.  They are group that only wants things _*for themselves, *_and espouses an ideology that labels themselves as "superior" _*and everyone else*_ as "inferior".  It is an ideology that incites violence against people of other ethnic groups and discriminates against anyone who doesn't share their beliefs.
> 
> Hate speech is considered unacceptable and discouraged _*because*_ of its discriminatory nature, yet those who partake in it are self-centered enough to also want to have "freedom from the consequences" that result from promoting their beliefs or acting upon them.  These individuals think they are "taking their country back", as if they blame people of other ethnicity, orientations, or women for "taking it away from them".
> 
> ...



Last time i checked plenty of people ended up dead for thinking the wrong thing but ideology based ''hate speech'' is acceptable. If that's acceptable other kind should be acceptable. consistency.


The us A BIG COUNTRY with plenty of mayors and governors i don't see if i would had been killed by that dude why the president should say anything and i also have a family.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 14, 2017)

The US Supreme Court, to this day, upholds the Fighting Words Doctrine. Hate speech that incites violence and hate is NOT protected under free speech.


----------



## Roman (Aug 14, 2017)

Colonel Awesome said:


> The US Supreme Court, to this day, upholds the Fighting Words Doctrine. Hate speech that incites violence and hate is NOT protected under free speech.



Kolondo would probably be condemning hate speech if it came from left-wingers tbh tbf.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 14, 2017)

Roman said:


> Kolondo would probably be condemning hate speech if it came from left-wingers tbh tbf.


Who or what is Kolondo?


----------



## Roman (Aug 14, 2017)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Who or what is Kolondo?



The guy who posted above you. I thought you were replying to him since he mentioned hate speech is acceptable and you said it's not protected


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 14, 2017)

What? There are many deaths now..?


----------



## wibisana (Aug 14, 2017)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What? There are many deaths now..?


3 afaik
1 got hit by car
2 police copter crashed (IDK how and why it is connected)


----------



## Amol (Aug 14, 2017)

This Kalondo Zephyrin guy is proper piece of shit.
I used to think he is just random idiot who is at the end of the day is an ignorant but now I am pretty sure that he deliberately makes those obtuse posts .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

Roman said:


> Kolondo would probably be condemning hate speech if it came from left-wingers tbh tbf.



He does often. He's an unprincipled hypocrite.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 14, 2017)

Roman said:


> The guy who posted above you. I thought you were replying to him since he mentioned hate speech is acceptable and you said it's not protected


Oh, yeah, I skimmed over his name and don't remember who half of anyone is anymore.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2017)

Not sure if he's the guy.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 14, 2017)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What? There are many deaths now..?





wibisana said:


> 3 afaik
> 1 got hit by car
> 2 police copter crashed (IDK how and why it is connected)


The police helicopter simply appears to have lost control and crashed as it was trying to monitor events on the ground (flying low).

The violence itself has killed 1 person, so far.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 14, 2017)

Amol said:


> This Kalondo Zephyrin guy is proper piece of shit.
> I used to think he is just random idiot who is at the end of the day is an ignorant but now I am pretty sure that he deliberately makes those obtuse posts .


Your side needs to rethink this whole judgement thing.



Seto Kaiba said:


> He does often. He's an unprincipled hypocrite.



Examples of me advocating shutting down left wing speech?



Colonel Awesome said:


> The US Supreme Court, to this day, upholds the Fighting Words Doctrine. Hate speech that incites violence and hate is NOT protected under free speech.



Not all hateful speech is incitement.



Roman said:


> Kolondo would probably be condemning hate speech if it came from left-wingers tbh tbf.



Your evidence?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2017)

As far as I'm concerned, the Alt-Right and Antifa should be gathered in one place and then get bombed together.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2017)

wibisana said:


> 3 afaik
> 1 got hit by car
> 2 police copter crashed (IDK how and why it is connected)



What is this GTA?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hitt (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh ffs



Seems this tweet was deleted.  But what happens on the Internet...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Oh ffs
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this tweet was deleted.  But what happens on the Internet...


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 14, 2017)

> don't reveal your powerlevel

topkek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 14, 2017)

*White House defends Trump's response to Virginia violence*
14 Aug 2017


*AFP / PAUL J. RICHARDS
A woman receives first aid after a car plowed into a crowd in Charlottesville, Virginia on Saturday after a rally by white nationalists turned violent*


The White House on Sunday struggled to defuse the growing criticism of President Donald Trump's initial failure to explicitly condemn white supremacists for their role in the violent protest Saturday in Virginia, insisting that his condemnation included all such groups.

A woman died and 19 people were injured in the city of Charlottesville when a car plowed into a crowd of people after a rally by Ku Klux Klan members and other white nationalists turned violent. Two state police officers died in a helicopter crash near the area.

A full day after the violence erupted, and after an initial statement in which Trump made no mention of white extremism, a White House spokesperson issued a statement saying, "The president said very strongly in his statement yesterday that he condemns all forms of violence, bigotry and hatred. Of course that includes white supremacists, KKK, neo-Nazi and all extremist groups."

In an appearance Saturday at his golf resort in Bedminster, New Jersey, Trump faulted "many sides" for the violence. He made no mention of the far-right militia groups involved in the Charlottesville melee, some of whom were wearing Trump hats or T-shirts.

Vice President Mike Pence, meanwhile, specifically condemned the hate groups by name when asked to respond to the events in Charlottesville.

"We have no tolerance for hate and violence from white supremacists, neo Nazis or the KKK," Pence said Sunday at a news conference in Cartagena, Colombia, where he was on the first leg of a Latin American tour.

"These dangerous fringe groups have no place in American public life and in the American debate, and we condemn them in the strongest possible terms."

But he also defended Trump, saying the president "clearly and unambiguously condemned the bigotry, violence and hatred" on display in Charlottesville. Pence chided the media for what he called its stronger focus on Trump's words than on those who perpetrated the violence.

- 'Coarseness, cynicism, bullying' -

Amid growing bipartisan criticism of his initial response, White House advisers appearing Sunday on talk shows strove to defend the president.

White House homeland security adviser Tom Bossert told Fox News Sunday that "I think you saw the president stand up very clearly and not only denounce it, but rise to a presidential level of calling for a countermessage of love and dignity and respect for fellow human beings."


*AFP / Albemarle County Jail
James Alex Fields, Jr., was arrested after allegedly plowing a car into a crowd in Charlottesville, Virginia, killing a woman and injuring 19*


But the Charlottesville mayor, Michael Signer, laid much of the blame for the violence directly at the president's feet, saying in an impassioned appearance on CBS that Trump had created an atmosphere of "coarseness, cynicism (and) bullying."

"He made a choice in his presidential campaign, the folks around him, to go to the gutter, to play on our worst prejudices," Signer, a Democrat, said.

Many Republicans joined in the criticism of Trump, including former presidential aspirants Senators Marco Rubio and Ted Cruz.

Another Republican, Senator Lindsey Graham, told Fox News Sunday that "I would urge the president to dissuade these groups that he's their friend."

"Their cause is hate."

Even the man who was briefly the White House communications director, Anthony Scaramucci, had critical words for Trump's original response.

"I wouldn't have recommended that statement," he said on ABC. "I think he needed to be much harsher as it related to the white supremacists."

He added, "It's actually terrorism."

- Ivanka weighs in -

Trump's daughter, Ivanka Trump, issued a tweet early Sunday that included the sort of language some people said her father should have used on Saturday.

"There should be no place in society for racism, white supremacy and neo-Nazis," she tweeted.

When Trump was asked on Saturday in Bedminster whether he wanted the support of white nationalists, he ignored the question.

Charlottesville remained tense on Sunday. Jason Kessler, a far-right blogger who had organized the "Unite the Right Rally," attempted to hold a news conference in front of city hall, but was confronted by a hostile crowd, spat on and tackled by a protester, US media said. He left the scene under police escort.

Of the 19 people who were hurt Saturday in the car ramming, 10 remained hospitalized in good condition and nine had been released, the University of Virginia Health System said.

Virginia Governor Terry McAuliffe, who had declared a state of emergency even before the far-right rally officially got underway, attended a prayer event on Sunday and called on lawmakers to speak out forcefully against hate.

"We got to call it out for what it is. It is hatred, it is bigotry and our leaders got to be very frank, unequivocal. We will not tolerate that in our country," he said.

Trump is expected to hold a news conference Monday in Washington at which he will almost certainly be questioned on his response.

The New York billionaire faced criticism during last year's presidential campaign for failing to quickly reject a vow of support from a former Klan leader, David Duke, though he eventually did so. Duke took part in Saturday's rally.

The president has long had a following among white supremacist groups attracted to his nationalist rhetoric on immigration and other hot-button issues.

Yasha's Porn Site


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> > don't reveal your powerlevel
> 
> topkek



Do they really think the SCOTUS won't strike down any immigration act that would be white only


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 14, 2017)

Can't be bothered to read the whole thread.  Anyone posted that round 2 is scheduled for Texas A&M on September 11th yet?

Yasha's Porn Site


> ...
> Richard Spencer, an infamous white nationalist who brought major unrest to Texas A&M University once already, will be coming to College Station again, according to the man who brought him to the university the first time. This time, the event will take place on Sept. 11 at a "White Lives Matter Rally" hosted by Preston Wiginton, a Texan with deep ties to white nationalist movements.
> ...


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Aug 14, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Can't be bothered to read the whole thread.  Anyone posted that round 2 is scheduled for Texas A&M on September 11th yet?
> 
> Yasha's Porn Site



This is going to get even worse.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 14, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> This is going to get even worse.


In an hopefully completely unrelated note, campus carry is legal on Texas University campuses, including Texas A&M.

(Though apparently _open_ carry is prohibited)


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Aug 14, 2017)

US needs to do something about this festering social crisis before shit hits the fan.



RIP the victims.


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2017)

So this is actauly a thing huh? Humans are actually this stupid.....


R.I.P to the person who lost thier life over nonsense.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 14, 2017)

Saw where a police officer in Massachusetts responded to the woman dying by saying, "hahaha I love this," on Facebook 

Looks like dude isn't even going to get fired either....what a sick piece of garbage


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 14, 2017)

DAFUQ is going on over there 'murica?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 14, 2017)

Look who cracked under pressure, again.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 14, 2017)

About time, I can't believe I'm saying this but seriously I wouldn't mind having another Bush back in charge at this rate.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 14, 2017)

and these fucks are having another rally? it wont be peaceful.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 14, 2017)

> *Trump Condemns Violence in Charlottesville, Calls Racism ‘Evil’*
> *nytimes.com*/2017/08/14/us/politics/trump-charlottesville-protest.html
> By GLENN THRUSH8/14/2017
> 
> ...



Too little too late Trump.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2017)

Heard they are exposing all the nazi on social media, many are losing their jobs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Breadman (Aug 14, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Heard they are exposing all the nazi on social media, many are losing their jobs



Fucking good. If what they're doing in their off time is gonna damage the PR of the companies they work for (since employees are often hired to represent a company), then they SHOULD be getting fired.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 14, 2017)

Between that, the dude who got his lawyer ready, and the Red Wings, some of those pieces of shit are in for a world of financial hurt.



Hitt said:


> Too little too late Trump.



It says something when you gave a proper repose only after the nation spent the weekend verbally pounding you.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

C-Moon said:


> Between that, the dude who got his lawyer ready, and the Red Wings, some of those pieces of shit are in for a world of financial hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> It says something when you gave a proper repose only after the nation spent the weekend verbally pounding you.



But if he can advance my ideological agenda...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 14, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Heard they are exposing all the nazi on social media, many are losing their jobs



They're learning the hard way that those KKK wear hoods for a reason.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2017)

I think the twitter handle exposing them are " yes sir you're racist" or something along those lines. 

And it looks like those who are students are getting expelled as well.

I mean why do white Nationalists believe the majority of white think like them?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I think the twitter handle exposing them are " yes sir you're racist" or something along those lines.
> 
> And it looks like those who are students are getting expelled as well.
> 
> I mean why do white Nationalists believe the majority of white think like them?



They believe in the idea of the "silent majority"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2017)

Deer Lord said:


> DAFUQ is going on over there 'murica?


Trump's victory was a signal to neo-nazis and y'allqaeda that racism is fine again.

So they let their swastika fly. People came to protest those nazi cunts. Those white trash snowflakes got their jimmies in a bunch over that and one drove into a crowd of protesters.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Aug 14, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Oh ffs
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this tweet was deleted.  But what happens on the Internet...



Looks like Chris Raygun's nazi penis has affected Laci's brain.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 14, 2017)

^ yeah, i didnt get that tweet either. what else can you do if not condemn the nazis?


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 14, 2017)

Guess neo-nazis don't hate sharia law after all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Looks like Chris Raygun's nazi penis has affected Laci's brain.



Actually that was taken out of context, Blaire White deleted a tweet and it made Laci look bad. Bliare has issues....

CHRIS on the other hand is dumb as fuck and has been dumb as fuck about this whole issue.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 14, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Actually that was taken out of context, Blaire White deleted a tweet and it made Laci look bad. Bliare has issues....
> 
> CHRIS on the other hand is dumb as fuck and has been dumb as fuck about this whole issue.



What is the entire context then? And what is so bad about Chris Ray Gun?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2017)

The fuck is white sharia? 

It's time for the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> > don't reveal your powerlevel
> 
> topkek



He is asking fascist to be moderate.

This is impossible. Fascists are radical by definition. The moment they become reasonable they are not fascist anymore.

Power levels tho.  I hope there have been memes made from this


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> What is the entire context then? And what is so bad about Chris Ray Gun?



Someone was making accusations of them being nazi sympathizers in the midst of condemning them so Laci dropped a sarcastic remark.

As for Chris:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 14, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Look who cracked under pressure, again.





Hitt said:


> Too little too late Trump.



Auurururhgghhrugh. You guys wanted him to say this. He did what you wanted him to do. Just take it. Goddammit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 3


----------



## Hitt (Aug 14, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> You guys wanted him to say this.


Yes we did, 3 days ago.  Now it looks insincere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Yes we did, 3 days ago.  Now it looks insincere.


don't forget he called them thugs, if he happened to be brown he would have been a terrorist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 14, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Auurururhgghhrugh. You guys wanted him to say this. He did what you wanted him to do. Just take it. Goddammit.



It took him three days to do it with pressure from all sides.  If this was something sincere from him, he would have said it immediately, instead of dodging around it by blaming "many sides".  Instead, this reads like a statement made 'to save face'.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 14, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> It took him three days to do it with pressure from all sides.  If this was something sincere from him, he would have said it immediately, instead of dodging around it by blaming "many sides".  Instead, this reads like a statement made 'to save face'.


The fact it was through a teleprompter adds to the fact that he only did it due to pressures from everyone that aren't trolls.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

Look at this fucking retard's hot take here.

Just shows he doesn't know shit about why a lot of these monuments were put up or the history of glorifying the Confederacy down here.

It's hilarious all these proclaimed anti-SJW skeptic morons can't even do some research for 15 damn minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 14, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Look at this fucking retard's hot take here.
> 
> Just shows he doesn't know shit about why a lot of these monuments were put up or the history of glorifying the Confederacy down here.
> 
> It's hilarious all these proclaimed anti-SJW skeptic morons can't even do some research for 15 damn minutes.



Because having a Statue on the street is a reminder and not an honor. Why didn't I think of that one before! /s


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

IT'S NOT A SYMBOL OF RACISM 

IT'S A REMINDER TO NOT REPEAT HISTORY

_The Georgia state flag that was used from 1956 to 2001 featured a prominent Confederate battle flag and was designed by Southern Democrat John Sammons Bell, a World War II veteran and an attorney who was an outspoken supporter of segregation
_
OOPS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Junta1987 (Aug 14, 2017)

Left side and right side are both quite violent. If this continues like that there will be huge riots


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I hope some old school commies would give them the stalingrad treatment, but the problem is that the american left is a bunch of cucks.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 14, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Yes we did, 3 days ago.  Now it looks insincere.





Catalyst75 said:


> It took him three days to do it with pressure from all sides.  If this was something sincere from him, he would have said it immediately, instead of dodging around it by blaming "many sides".  Instead, this reads like a statement made 'to save face'.



Yeah but I'm pretty sure neither of you would have thought Trump sincere even if he said this in his first tweet.

Even then. I mean, George W. Bush was a sincere man. Bush is more sincere than Hilary Clinton. But I'd rather have Clinton than Bush.

It's good Trump condemned this in his first statement and it's good he specifically condemned KKK and nazism in his second statement, since people wanted him to do that. And knowing how much you two dislike Trump, you should actually be reassured if he caved into public pressure. That's a good thing. You want Trump to cave into pressure from the American people. One of the problems with Trump as a president is that he's been so resilient to caving into pressures from anybody to do anything. If that's what happened, I hope it happens more often. We might actually get a president behaving presidentially. Even if it's insincere, that's a step forward.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 14, 2017)

Junta1987 said:


> Left side and right side are both quite violent. If this continues like that there will be huge riots


People have too much time on their hands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 14, 2017)

Flow said:


> I distinctly remember responding to a post where you called for some kid to get his head cracked man, I'm not going to give you the benefit of the doubt here. I'm not an idiot. You went off the deep end, but that's not here so I'll leave it alone now.



I want to see that post.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 14, 2017)

Bruce Wayne said:


> People have too much time on their hands.


I thought Trump create 1million Jobs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2017)

Junta1987 said:


> Left side and right side are both quite violent. If this continues like that there will be huge riots


Don't equate them here. @Seto Kaiba


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Don't equate them here. @Seto Kaiba



why u taggin me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hitt (Aug 14, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yeah but I'm pretty sure neither of you would have thought Trump sincere even if he said this in his first tweet.


I would've believed it a hell of a lot more than I do now!  Plus it would've been the sane, expected move to make.

Considering how many lies and untruths come out of Donald's mouth, it takes a lot for me to believe him about anything.  But this is moving in the VERY wrong direction.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 15, 2017)

Only heard about this yesterday. Pretty lame of dem Nazis. If they'd showed up without the guns I'd have been all for their free hate speech (assuming they weren't encouraging violence against groups like they were). Based on what little I heard, I guess the violent reaction to dem nazi was justified, if not predictable. Meh.


----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Auurururhgghhrugh. You guys wanted him to say this. He did what you wanted him to do. Just take it. Goddammit.



They seriously need to bring back the dumb rating..

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Aug 15, 2017)

Bets are on that civil war is almost imminent.


----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2017)

Roman said:


> Bets are on that civil war is almost imminent.



I believe it would be crushed as soon as it starts.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2017)

Roman said:


> Bets are on that civil war is almost imminent.



The white nats don't have nearly that much traction.

What I am really flabbergasted by is all the hottakes from supposed 'skeptics' how can people that value reason, research, and rationalism be so fucking stupid?

These monuments to the Confederacy are not a matter of fucking free speech. These townspeople have a right to put them up to a vote to tear them down and it is strange my own home state has a law in place that people literally cannot put that up for a vote in regard to Confederate monuments. I wonder why...?

Also these morons keep talking about 'erasing' history, these monuments were put up with the explicit purpose of glorifying the Confederacy and thus downplaying and erasing its evils. The South has a long history, if they bothered to do some damn research, of glorifying and downplaying Confederate treachousness and betrayal of the Union. If anything it was during all those decades since the Civil War down here that "erased" history to where people think it's about states rights or southern pride....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 15, 2017)

Roman said:


> Bets are on that civil war is almost imminent.


Unlikely. Civil Wars take a lot more factors than stupid dumbasses like these.


----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2017)

Patiently I have waited for this element of the right to show it's true colors, and to become more emboldened. Now you have a lot of these idiots realizing through the backlash that "They don't want to be labeled racist, just trying to preserve European culture in the United States."



Seto Kaiba said:


> The white nats don't have nearly that much traction.
> 
> What I am really flabbergasted by is all the hottakes from supposed 'skeptics' how can people that value reason, research, and rationalism be so fucking stupid?
> 
> ...



I saw some fucking idiot in a livestream on Youtube state "Well, why don't we tear down the pyramids? Slaves were forced to create them!"

Yeah, let's throw a fucking pyramid into a historical museum for your snowflake ass.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2017)

Flow said:


> I saw some fucking idiot in a livestream on Youtube state "Well, why don't we tear down the pyramids? Slaves were forced to create them!"
> 
> Yeah, let's throw a fucking pyramid into a historical museum for your snowflake ass.



The hilarious thing is that slaves didn't make them, the fucking idiot.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 15, 2017)

Roman said:


> Bets are on that civil war is almost imminent.



Civil War won't happen, a massive riot will happen.


----------



## Roman (Aug 15, 2017)

Lol it was a joke tbh but alright. People taking that seriously is kinda telling


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 15, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I hope some old school commies would give them the stalingrad treatment, but the problem is that the american left is a bunch of cucks.



In America, "communists" are just extremist liberals. They believe in identity politics even more than liberals do.

They call socialists like Bernie Sanders "racist" for wanting to reach out to the white working-class. 

They are a fucking joke.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 15, 2017)

Parents should be sterilised.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 15, 2017)

jews are satans children


----------



## wibisana (Aug 15, 2017)

Link removed
Intel and under armour CEO quit trump


----------



## wibisana (Aug 15, 2017)

In a later post, Trump accused Merck of being "a leader in higher & higher drug prices while at the same time taking jobs out of the U.S. Bring jobs back & LOWER PRICES."

Several hours later, Under Armour founder and chief executive Kevin Plank also announced he would step down from the panel.


*AFP/File / NICHOLAS KAMM
Merck CEO Kenneth Frazier has quit a White House advisory panel on manufacturing after President Donald Trump's initial failure to explicitly condemn a white supremacist rally*


"Under Armour engages in innovation and sports, not politics," he said in a subtly-worded statement

"I love our country and our company and will continue to focus my efforts on inspiring every person that they can do anything through the power of sport, which promotes unity, diversity and inclusion."

Earlier this year, Plank had publicly expressed support for Trump in comments which sparked a backlash.

- 'Serious harm' -

Intel chief Brian Krzanich also announced his departure from the panel in a blunt statement which said he wanted to "call attention to the serious harm our divided political climate is causing to critical issues."


*GETTY IMAGES NORTH AMERICA
/AFP/File / Ethan Miller
Under Armour founder and CEO Kevin Plank*


"Politics and political agendas have sidelined the important mission of rebuilding America's manufacturing base," he said in a statement which underlined his "abhorrence" over the violence in Charlottesville.

"I resigned because I want to make progress, while many in Washington seem more concerned with attacking anyone who disagrees with them.

"We should honor -- not attack -- those who have stood up for equality and other cherished American values. I hope this will change, and I remain willing to serve when it does."

Shortly after Frazier's resignation, Trump made a statement calling out specific hate groups.

"Racism is evil. And those who cause violence in its name are criminals and thugs, including the KKK, neo-Nazis, white supremacists and other hate groups that are repugnant to everything we hold dear as Americans," he said in nationally televised remarks.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 15, 2017)

> 42 Jesus said to them, “If God were your Father, you would love me, for I have come here from God. I have not come on my own; God sent me. 43 Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say. 44 You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father’s desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies. 45 Yet because I tell the truth, you do not believe me! 46 Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why don’t you believe me? 47 Whoever belongs to God hears what God says. The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.”



wew lad

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 15, 2017)

Flow said:


> They seriously need to bring back the dumb rating..



Let me tempt you further.


----------



## Roman (Aug 15, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Let me tempt you further.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 15, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Let me tempt you further.



seems they are having a contest on "hottest" take:


----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't get some black people. Disliking the fact that people are upset about a white woman that was counter-protesting against white supremacist? No one is making it seem as though she is above the fight of anyone else that has put themselves in harms way to speak out/fight against this shit. Straight up chip on their shoulder.


----------



## WT (Aug 15, 2017)

So Nazi Americans set up a crowd funding page for the neo nazi scumbag responsible for running over the woman...

Pathetic


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 15, 2017)

WW2 vets have their say on seeing people use their achivements to justify hate
*White Supremacist In Charlottesville Wearing 82nd Airborne Hat Gets Called Out... By 82nd Airbo*
Link
*WWII pilot calls out Charlottesville neo-Nazis: ‘It reminded me of who I fought’*

*Link*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 15, 2017)

Meanwhile, in the White House:

Link

Link


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2017)

@baconbits do you feel the presidents statements and actions over the past two days have been adequate


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> @baconbits do you feel the presidents statements and actions over the past two days have been adequate



He's busy trying to bait me over in the Christianity Discussion thread.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 15, 2017)

The white nationalist who deliberately ran his car into the crowd ought to just be publicly executed on charges of terrorism and treason, and be done with it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 15, 2017)

WT said:


> So Nazi Americans set up a crowd funding page for the neo nazi scumbag responsible for running over the woman...
> 
> Pathetic


They think (or claim to think) that the driver's life was in danger and hence was in a state of panic rather than premeditation.  They point to stuff like gangs of counter protesters armed with bats chasing the car down, how the car's breaklights started before the impact, how the car was assaulted from behind immediately after the impact, hence the reverse etc. 

It seems like an excuse in the light of "it was an inside job" in order to deflect blame from themselves, rather than explicitly rewarding murder.  Or maybe not, you can't put it past them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baconbits (Aug 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> @baconbits do you feel the presidents statements and actions over the past two days have been adequate



I honestly was doing something over the weekend and didn't hear about this until Sunday Night, so I didn't catch the original statement.  From the reaction to it I would say he could have been more direct and firm but he was probably shooting from the hip and didn't say all he should have.  That's why his aides sent him back out with a teleprompter, so he would stick to the script.

So it was probably weaker than it should have been but its not something I'm losing sleep over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 15, 2017)

What about the fact that the "Unite the Right" group openly invoked Trump's name with their declarations about "taking the country back"?  He left that hanging in the air for three days until he had to condemn their actions due to pressure.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I honestly was doing something over the weekend and didn't hear about this until Sunday Night, so I didn't catch the original statement.  From the reaction to it I would say he could have been more direct and firm but he was probably shooting from the hip and didn't say all he should have.  That's why his aides sent him back out with a teleprompter, so he would stick to the script.
> 
> So it was probably weaker than it should have been but its not something I'm losing sleep over.



Did his statements cause him to grow on you some more? 

It's hilarious you never gave Obama this leeway, to some this may seem like reconcilatory but for anyone with any knowledge of how you went at Obama, it's Dave Rubin levels of pathetic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Did his statements cause him to grow on you some more?
> 
> It's hilarious you never gave Obama this leeway, to some this may seem like reconcilatory but for anyone with any knowledge of how you went at Obama, it's Dave Rubin levels of pathetic.


It's pretty funny when bacon tries to present himself as unbiased and a man of principles and then you see posts like this.  Especially when you compare them to legitimately helpful acts Obama encouraged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KidTony (Aug 15, 2017)

did anyone see that trump press conference just now? Jesus fucking christ dude


----------



## KidTony (Aug 15, 2017)

That conference right Trump literary equated the counter protestors to neo nazi. You seriously have to watch it, for 25 minutes he was defending white supremacists.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 15, 2017)

Y'know, I've been thinking about this, and I'll say it is a good thing that these Nazis decides to rally under "Freedom of Speech". I say this, because at the very least, Freedom of Speech has helped them expose these sons of bitches what they truly are. You can say any stupid shit as much as you want, but don't expect to come off without any repercussions. I've heard many of them lost their jobs, expelled from Universities, and now I'm getting reports that family members are disowning their children who participated in this rally.

It's good to see Karma working her ass off.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2017)

Julian McMahon


----------



## wibisana (Aug 15, 2017)

Another CEO left Trump


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> the underdog compared to the mainstream Microsoft and IBM


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2017)

Anyone that continues to support Trump from now on will be considered by me as a neo-nazi/white supremacist supporter.  No ifs ands or buts.  No "but I only support him regarding these policies".  Fuck that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 15, 2017)

KidTony said:


> That conference right Trump literary equated the counter protestors to neo nazi. You seriously have to watch it, for 25 minutes he was defending white supremacists.


Antifa might as well be the equivalent of neo nazis.  They're repugnant, violent authoritarians and should've been called out by the left prior to this tragedy, when they were the predominant instigators of violence for multiple skirmishes. 

This isn't the time to play that card though.  For one, it's a tragedy in which a neo nazi killed counter protesters.  For two, the counter protestors weren't just antifa; many of them didn't and likely haven't taken to violence.  So it's dumb on top of tasteless.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2017)

Dream said:


> Anyone that continues to support Trump from now on will be considered by me as a neo-nazi/white supremacist supporter.  No ifs ands or buts.  No "but I only support him regarding these policies".  Fuck that.


It's getting easier to get to this point.  At least last year his supporters could claim they would think he would calm down once in office but now...

Hard to believe he still hasn't been in office a year yet.  We have 5 more go arounds of the time he was elected until now until he leaves.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2017)

*HEY @baconbits REALLY A GUY THAT MOTHERFUCKIN' GROWS ON YA RIGHT!?

AS LONG AS HE ADVANCES YOUR "IDEOLOGICAL AGENDA" RIGHT?!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

This looks like a return to the past but can still be effective


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2017)

I've been anticipating baconbits response in the defense of this disgusting human being..

But surprise surprise..he's been pretty quiet.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2017)

@baconbits it's only funny if you're being ironic.

You aren't. So...you know, says a lot about how much an ideologue youv'e let yourself become.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *HEY @baconbits REALLY A GUY THAT MOTHERFUCKIN' GROWS ON YA RIGHT!?
> 
> AS LONG AS HE ADVANCES YOUR "IDEOLOGICAL AGENDA" RIGHT?!*



Comparing Lee to Washington

I mean the only people who should be doing that would be the Brits is the south won.  But if you're American hell no.

Hell Lee as the war started was offered control of the Union army.  If he'd said yes it's certain a lot of his troops from Virginia would have followed him because they loved Lee.  It honestly would have caused the war to end a lot sooner with less deaths. Since Virginia was essentially the most powerful state at the time and losing that would have been catastrophic for the early confederacy.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 15, 2017)

8 months into his presidency and we're on the brink of race wars.

So far so good guys!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Aug 15, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> 8 months into his presidency and we're on the brink of race wars.
> 
> So far so good guys!



A race war that was obviously started by OBAMA!!!!!!!!!! /s


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 15, 2017)

Dream said:


> Anyone that continues to support Trump from now on will be considered by me as a neo-nazi/white supremacist supporter.  No ifs ands or buts.  No "but I only support him regarding these policies".  Fuck that.


I will have this song playing in the back of my head when ever a trump supporter speaks


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 15, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Auurururhgghhrugh. You guys wanted him to say this. He did what you wanted him to do. Just take it. Goddammit.


Auurururhgghhrugh. Even if we did take it he just took it back anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 15, 2017)

*Robert E. Lee Wanted the Confederate Flags and memorials Gone*
* here*


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 15, 2017)

Samus Aran said:


> Auurururhgghhrugh.



I disagree with you politically, but it sounds like we're both having the same throat problems. Try rubbing eucalyptus oil around your neck and chest. It can help clear these things up.



> Even if we did take it he just took it back anyway.



What happened? Did he take it back or did he just blame both sides again? Weren't counter protestors also aggressive and violent, or no? He's not a graceful speaker, so it's not surprising that he's wording himself poorly and failing to be presidential. He's done that throughout his presidency. But returning to blaming both sides isn't what taking back criticism of the KKK and nazis looks like. It's trump freewheeling. Apparently he said whatever it is we're talking about during an infrastructure policy announcement.

The silver lining is the rest of the party. Even if Trump's doing his own thing, there are plenty of GoP people drilling into the KKK and nazis.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 15, 2017)

Has Trump called out the white supremacist who ran over a woman? Did he use his chubby little fingers to tweet calling it for what it was, an act of terrorism? You since he's always so quick whenever things like this happen to call out Muslims, Mexicans, blacks. 

Would love to know if he mentioned the victim at all?


----------



## kluang (Aug 15, 2017)

Is North Korea laughing at America?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 15, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> I disagree with you politically, but it sounds like we're both having the same throat problems. Try rubbing eucalyptus oil around your neck and chest. It can help clear these things up.



I find ginger tea helps more.




> What happened? Did he take it back or did he just blame both sides again? Weren't counter protestors also aggressive and violent, or no? He's not a graceful speaker, so it's not surprising that he's wording himself poorly and failing to be presidential. He's done that throughout his presidency. But returning to blaming both sides isn't what taking back criticism of the KKK and nazis looks like. It's trump freewheeling. Apparently he said whatever it is we're talking about during an infrastructure policy announcement.
> 
> The silver lining is the rest of the party. Even if Trump's doing his own thing, there are plenty of GoP people drilling into the KKK and nazis.



During an infrastructure policy announcement, yet insteading of addressing such an important question all he finished with that they were gonna vote on it later today. Stop bullshitting for his callousness. He responds quickly to Islamic terrorism yet when it comes to bigots with a white power message he hesitates and missteps gigantically. What was supposed to be a soft ball response for someone that is so used to media attention instead became colossal mistake. And we aren't talking about the rest of the party in this instance but rather US President's true feelings in the matter. He obviously wants more emphasis on spreading blame. He had a more poignant/presidential statement two days afterward yet both you and I know that it was scripted and people called him out on it anyway. He literally could have and should have shut up after that; however due to is own feelings on the matter and his incredible lack of tact, he didn't. Furthermore, with the statement he made today he completely negates the second one he made. He sought to minimize condemnation by diluting blame to all sides equally, even though one side brought racism, weapons, Nazi symbols, etc. They came with the intention to antagonize. I fucking despise the antifa's tactics but they were far from the main fucking culprits here. With that said, I actually believe the Neo Nazis and bigots have a right to assembly and to say what they fucking want. It's their fucking right; however, so do the antifa. One of those sides this weekend turned it into something horrible with the vehicular incident and beating of the counter-protesters. And now they know there's no freedom of consequence.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 15, 2017)

The supremacists are not getting out of this unscathed just because trump blamed both sides twice and condemned supremacists only once. Google, reddit, facebook, businesses, politicians on both sides of the aisle, mayors, governors, public representatives - everybody's coming down hard. If Trump caved to pressure the first time he'll cave again because everybody's still mad. 

Trump's not a good look for america so far. He's a bad president today and will be tomorrow. But meanwhile a white nationalist rally went south and someone drove a car into a crowd (as of this posting, the two other deaths from the helicopter crash were accidental). Demonstrators and counter-protestors were aggressive and violent. Probably one side started it. Probably the supremacists. And I’m not playing dumb on that - just because supremacists are bad guys with guns and the counter protestors are presumably showing up for truth, justice and the american way, still give room for a counter protestor to have lobbed the first rock. There’s still an aggressively violent pattern to political demonstrations these days. That Charlottesville declared a state of emergency because of white supremacists and violence is important to the specific story - political tensions and aggressive counter protestors are not responsible for Proud Boys organizing a protest because of the removal of Robert E. Lee, or for Charlottesville apparently becoming a nationalist hotspot because of their confederate crackdowns - but in the cultural discourse it's still worth mentioning violent political demonstrations on both sides.

I actually also support everybody in this country taking responsibility for their role in what’s happening to us. Obama, I reckon, could have spoken unmolested on what trump’s been bouncing around. Not because people are biased against trump. Just because obama’s more careful with his words. Condemning the KKK, nazis and supremacists and then stepping back and asking everyone to come together and take responsibility for their escalations is not a bad thing to tell the american people. I don’t even think you think it’s a bad thing (you for various disagreeable posters, not just Samus).


----------



## wibisana (Aug 15, 2017)

this
WTF


----------



## hammer (Aug 15, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Link removed
> WTF


The fact someone who goes to the same uni and department as you looks that much like you is actually kind of fucking scary in of itself.  that's some doppelganger shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 15, 2017)

Another CEO left Trump (now Total 5)


> Mr Trump is under fire for being late to condemn white supremacists and neo-Nazis involved in a violent rally.
> 
> But Mr Trump said:* "They're leaving out of embarrassment, because they make their products outside."*
> 
> ...


Link removed



wibisana said:


> Link removed
> WTF



This one os about profesor mistakenly identified by Redditer/4chan or whatever

Then they try to doxx him

Sick fuck


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 15, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Link removed
> WTF



This is precisely why vigilante justice is bad, folks. The alt-right made this mistake too when they accused some random guy of being the driver.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2017)

hammer said:


> The fact someone who goes to the same uni and department as you looks that much like you is actually kind of fucking scary in of itself.  that's some doppelganger shit.


He kind of looks like martryn too, who also lives in Arkansas and studied engineering.  I guess inbreds have similar looks and interests.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hammer (Aug 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> He kind of looks like martryn too, who also lives in Arkansas and studied engineering.  I guess inbreds have similar looks and interests.


Oh shit you're right


----------



## Six (Aug 15, 2017)

When is the inevitable race war?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2017)

Nimura Furuta said:


> When is the inevitable race war?


----------



## Tarot (Aug 15, 2017)

Lol now Ben Shapiro's bitch ass is trying to deflect blame to the counter-protesters too. 
Gotta love it when a Jew bends over to white-knight for Nazis


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 15, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Lol now Ben Shapiro's bitch ass is trying to deflect blame to the counter-protesters too.
> Gotta love it when a Jew bends over to white-knight for Nazis



"B-b-but these are AMERICAN Nazis, not GERMAN Nazis.  American Nazis LOVE JEWS!  It's those sleazy leftists that are to blame!"


----------



## Breadman (Aug 15, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Lol now Ben Shapiro's bitch ass is trying to deflect blame to the counter-protesters too.
> Gotta love it when a Jew bends over to white-knight for Nazis



Dude come on now, for the past couple of days he's been harping on the alt-right constantly, he in no way defends what they did.

Seriously, what is it with people and thinking that if you disagree with something, you automatically believe in the exact opposite?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 15, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> Dude come on now, for the past couple of days he's been harping on the alt-right constantly, he in no way defends what they did.
> 
> Seriously, what is it with people and thinking that if you disagree with something, you automatically believe in the exact opposite?



People are primed. Everything's fightin' words these days.

to their foundation

Not a bad article. I'd like to see more of that kind of talk.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 15, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> People are primed. Everything's fightin' words these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad article. I'd like to see more of that kind of talk.


One kills people, the other doesn't. Alt-Right are worse and are literal domestic terrorists. And it ain't Antifa.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 15, 2017)

I geniunely confused on why antifa is brought in here? I mean antifa is anti-trump protest right?

While white supremacist is clearly racist Nazi rally


How they are comparable?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2017)

Antifa is a violent and detestable group no doubt, but it's lazy false equivalence. Right-wing terrorism has the higher body count and the ideology espoused by the extreme right marchers are those same that drove many terror attacks on the right.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 16, 2017)

^ There is that but also there is the end goal...if the Neo Nazis had there way it be genocide or slavery. Does anyone really think the Far Left has the same endgame as the Far Right have demonstrated historically multiple times in the past? 



Catalyst75 said:


> "B-b-but these are AMERICAN Nazis, not GERMAN Nazis.  American Nazis LOVE JEWS!  It's those sleazy leftists that are to blame!"



American Nazis love Jews...Jews in Israel...they are better then the Muslim Arabs.


----------



## Tarot (Aug 16, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> People are primed. Everything's fightin' words these days.
> 
> “the platform for the alt-right.”
> 
> Not a bad article. I'd like to see more of that kind of talk.


Dude National Review is trash and this article was dumb.
"T-this is all Obama and the media's fault for bringing up racial politics" Ignoring the fact that the Republicans have been using white racial politics for decades.
Antifa aren't part of Democrat politics. They're mostly communists and hate both parties.


Yoshua said:


> Seriously, what is it with people and thinking that if you disagree with something, you automatically believe in the exact opposite?


Ask yourself what exactly trying to prove? Like for real. A bunch of bloodthirsty nazis try to kill people and he still feels the need to point fingers at the protesters. I know exactly what Shapiro wants. He doesn't like the nazis, but he also doesn't like the left-wing protesters so he's also gotta find a slimy way to throw them under the bus and push a stupid false equivalence.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 16, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> The supremacists are not getting out of this unscathed just because trump blamed both sides twice and condemned supremacists only once. Google, reddit, facebook, businesses, politicians on both sides of the aisle, mayors, governors, public representatives - everybody's coming down hard. If Trump caved to pressure the first time he'll cave again because everybody's still mad.


He obviously cares more about blaming all sides rather than condemning the Neo-Nazis/KKK that showed up. The fact that his unprepared statements were identical demonstrate that.



> Trump's not a good look for america so far. He's a bad president today and will be tomorrow. But meanwhile a white nationalist rally went south and someone drove a car into a crowd (as of this posting, the two other deaths from the helicopter crash were accidental). Demonstrators and counter-protestors were aggressive and violent. Probably one side started it. Probably the supremacists. And I’m not playing dumb on that - just because supremacists are bad guys with guns and the counter protestors are presumably showing up for truth, justice and the american way, still give room for a counter protestor to have lobbed the first rock.



We can stipulate who started what and first all day. And to clarify, I do not blame that helicopter crash on any side. That was a freak accident given what everyone knows. Both sides were irritable (to say the least). Fact of the matter that it becomes a moot point in that one side killed and has a more anti-American ideal than the other. You call out that shit. Hypothetically, if this was a rally with the same number of extreme Muslim-Americans wanting to install Shariah Law or the black Panthers wanting to install some anti-white crap, and there were counter-protesters, you can bet your ass that Trump would not bother to blame both sides, even though the Muslims, as Americans, have that same right to free speech and assembly. I'm calling him out on his obvious attitude in this manner.




> There’s still an aggressively violent pattern to political demonstrations these days.
> That Charlottesville declared a state of emergency because of white supremacists and violence is important to the specific story - political tensions and aggressive counter protestors are not responsible for Proud Boys organizing a protest because of the removal of Robert E. Lee, or for Charlottesville apparently becoming a nationalist hotspot because of their confederate crackdowns - but in the cultural discourse it's still worth mentioning violent political demonstrations on both sides.



Not unique to these times but I agree. Hell you can even say the shooting of that GOP congressman was a form of political demonstration. Again, I'm not arguing that over-the-top violence is unique to the far right. I'm saying he should call that bullshit ideology out first and that shouldn't be after arm wrangling him into it. It's not difficult to condemn that shit, even if they do support him. Other conservative Presidents have done so, such as Reagan. Don't see any good reason why it should be like pulling his teeth.



> I actually also support everybody in this country taking responsibility for their role in what’s happening to us. Obama, I reckon, could have spoken unmolested on what trump’s been bouncing around. Not because people are biased against trump. Just because obama’s more careful with his words. Condemning the KKK, nazis and supremacists and then stepping back and asking everyone to come together and take responsibility for their escalations is not a bad thing to tell the american people. I don’t even think you think it’s a bad thing (you for various disagreeable posters, not just Samus).



It's bad only if he continues to home in on the falsehood that there is equal blame because the weight of his statements matter as the President. Most of it does belong to to the KKK/Neo Nazis that were involved. It does not matter who started what. Fact of the matter is that the more anti-American side came into this thing and sure as hell ended a lot more violently. And I cannot emphasize this enough: antifa's carelessness is detestable but does not excuse what how the Neo-Nazis came in with swastikas, clubs, shields, militia gear, etc and then running over those people and having the response be so disingenuous.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 16, 2017)

To the people saying taking down statues is erasing history might I point out that there are no satures of hitler in germany and no statues of many other historical figures yet we still know about them.

People learn history by reading and research not by looking at a piece of stone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Dream said:


> Anyone that continues to support Trump from now on will be considered by me as a neo-nazi/white supremacist supporter.  No ifs ands or buts.  No "but I only support him regarding these policies".  Fuck that.


Is this a user opinion or an admin opinion?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2017)

Youre gonna ride with Nazis?


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Is this a user opinion or an admin opinion?



It is a user opinion.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 16, 2017)

Point be to another country with this many statues of traitors who lost the war?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Youre gonna ride with Nazis?


If i agree with a policy i will push for it regardless who is supporting it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2017)

So you riding with Nazis?


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 16, 2017)

Agent9149 said:


> A race war that was obviously started by OBAMA!!!!!!!!!! /s



It may have not happened by Obama, but it was clearly brewing while he was in office...it's just now sadly boiling over hard.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 16, 2017)

Donald Trump is just making shit worse for himself. that fat fuck just feeding the resistance with the energy we need to destroy him, and the rest of the rats in the repub party that chose to follow him. Number 1 on the political hit list needs to be Paul Ryan. That horse cannot be allowed to continue his corrupt ways.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Parallax said:


> So you riding with Nazis?


No,  i ride in a Mazda, they are walking on foot.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> It may have not happened by Obama, but it was clearly brewing while he was in office...it's just now sadly boiling over hard.


There wasn't. For the love of god you you Trumpians want to blame Obama for anything that is Trump's own fault.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 16, 2017)

Quiting Paris Agreement
Halving Legal imigration despite your own workforce is not capable to do the job (Plantation, Shrimp business, IT business)
Repealing ACA w/o replacement
Yeah the policy indeed worth supporting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *HEY @baconbits REALLY A GUY THAT MOTHERFUCKIN' GROWS ON YA RIGHT!?
> 
> AS LONG AS HE ADVANCES YOUR "IDEOLOGICAL AGENDA" RIGHT?!*



I don't really see how anyone can stand behind a leader like Donald Trump at this point.

I don't have any respect for George Washington or any of America's forefathers for that matter, but there's a distinct difference anyone can see why Robert E. Lee is not comparable to them.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 16, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There wasn't. For the love of god you you Trumpians want to blame Obama for anything that is Trump's own fault.



Yeah I'm somehow defending Trump when if you look at what the fuck happened not even awhile ago, there was race shit sadly happening then too and quite profilic ones.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There wasn't. For the love of god you you Trumpians want to blame Obama for anything that is Trump's own fault.



He didn't blame Obama, and I don't even think he supports Donald Trump.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> Yeah I'm somehow defending Trump when if you look at what the fuck happened not even awhile ago, there was race shit sadly happening then too and quite profilic ones.



This stuff has always been happening, social media and the spread of information within the digital age has allowed for people to become more knowledgeable/speak about it more often.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Normality said:


> Donald Trump is just making shit worse for himself. that fat fuck just feeding the resistance with the energy we need to destroy him, and the rest of the rats in the repub party that chose to follow him. Number 1 on the political hit list needs to be Paul Ryan. That horse cannot be allowed to continue his corrupt ways.



Corporate Democrats are biding their time...and a concern a lot of people should have is that they are going to ride the anti-Trump wagon without proposing huge change in terms of health care, college, and global conflicts the United States is in currently. Their go to will be "A-At least we aren't Trump!"

It's the same shit that happened with the 2016 election, and look where that got the country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> He didn't blame Obama, and I don't even think he supports Donald Trump.



Thank you. I never supported Donald Trump the "times" I do is when I see him do something that is something actually commendable(aka taking away the TPP which would have basically messed alot of people over).
Otherwise just like with everyone else, I've been pretty critical to the point of completely ignoring whatever happens because this outcome was obvious simply due to the circus of the role of Presidency.

And if you tell me that Ferguson, the quite a few times where KKK Rallies was disrupted by counter-protests to the point of violence and all of these philosphical changes(the SJW movement) wouldn't lead to mass social crisis like this for the past couple of years, I feel really bad for you as I've pretty much knew this was coming to a head and badly.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> This stuff has always been happening, social media and the spread of information within the digital age has allowed for people to become more knowledgeable/speak about it more often.



Yeah but that combined with the rising racial tension since Ferguson and all this other shit going on was pretty much going to boil over into something far worse than otherwise.



Flow said:


> Corporate Democrats are biding their time...and a concern a lot of people should have is that they are going to ride the anti-Trump wagon without proposing huge change in terms of health care, college, and global conflicts the United States is in currently. Their go to will be "A-At least we aren't Trump!"
> 
> It's the same shit that happened with the 2016 election, and look where that got the country.



And that's the reason I didn't vote for anyone.
The Democrats chose to basically not even bother with, you know, actually give reasons to go with their party and instead trying to shame Trump because "he hates women". Motherfuckers don't even realize that even if Trump is the worst President ever, if their rhetoric for why they should have a Democratic President be "Atleast we aren't Trump", whelp, watch Trump get a 2nd Term with ease.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> I don't really see how anyone can stand behind a leader like Donald Trump at this point.
> 
> I don't have any respect for George Washington or any of America's forefathers for that matter, but there's a distinct difference anyone can see why Robert E. Lee is not comparable to them.


Give it a year or more and you will support taking down the slave owner revolutionary statues. I will save this into a TXT.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Give it a year or more and you will support taking down the slave owner revolutionary statues. I will save this into a TXT.


There is a clear difference which you do NOT want to understand, OR that you chose to not actually understand. You are defending the Confederacy, a thankfully, evil temporary government that wanted to keep slavery and expand it. It launched slave raids during the FUCKING WAR (which Robert E. Lee lead!) yet you want to do your fucking dumb false equivalence since you are about as educated as a White Nationalist. Which isn't much.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 16, 2017)

*Trump defiant on Charlottesville unrest: 'Blame on both sides'*
16 Aug 2017


*AFP / JIM WATSONUS President Donald Trump speaks to the press about protests in Charlottesville at Trump Tower in New York*


US President Donald Trump sparked another political firestorm Tuesday when he doubled down on his initial response to the violent white supremacist rally in Charlottesville that ended in bloodshed, saying there was "blame on both sides."

The Republican president -- who one day ago solemnly denounced racism and singled out the Ku Klux Klan and neo-Nazis as "criminals and thugs" -- also hit out at the "alt-left" over the weekend melee.

Trump has faced days of criticism from across the political spectrum over his reaction to Saturday's unrest in the Virginia college town, where a rally by neo-Nazis and white supremacists over the removal of a Confederate statue erupted in clashes with counter-demonstrators.

The violent fracas ended in bloodshed when a 20-year-old suspected Nazi sympathizer, James Fields, plowed his car into a crowd of anti-racism protesters, leaving one woman dead and 19 others injured.

In a rowdy exchange with journalists at Trump Tower in New York, Trump made clear on Tuesday that he was fed up with continued questioning about the issue.


*AFP / ANDREW CABALLERO-REYNOLDSMembers of the Ku Klux Klan salute during a rally in Charlottesville, Virginia on July 8, 2017*


"I think there is blame on both sides," Trump said.

As he spoke, his new White House Chief of Staff John Kelly, a former Marine general, appeared displeased during the president's long tirade, standing rigidly.

"You had a group on one side that was bad, and you had a group on the other side that was also very violent. And nobody wants to say that, but I'll say it right now," Trump continued.

"What about the alt-left that came charging... at the, as you say, the alt-right? Do they have any semblance of guilt? (...) There are two sides to a story."

- 'No words' -

Trump's comments were immediately welcomed by David Duke, a former "grand wizard" of the Ku Klux Klan and a key figure at Saturday's rally.

"Thank you President Trump for your honesty & courage to tell the truth about #Charlottesville & condemn the leftist terrorists," Duke tweeted.

But on the political left, the president's words were met with indignation.

"Charlottesville violence was fueled by one side: white supremacists spreading racism, intolerance & intimidation. Those are the facts," said Tim Kaine, a former Democratic vice presidential candidate and senator from Virginia.


*AFP / PAUL J. RICHARDSPeople receive first-aid after a car ran into a crowd of protesters in Charlottesville, VA*


The state's other Democratic senator, Mark Warner, tweeted: "No words."

Trump's fellow Republicans also didn't mince words.

"We must be clear. White supremacy is repulsive," Republican House Speaker Paul Ryan wrote on Twitter.

"This bigotry is counter to all this country stands for. There can be no moral ambiguity."

And the condemnations also spilled beyond the political realm.

NBA superstar LeBron James tweeted: "Hate has always existed in America. Yes we know that but Donald Trump just made it fashionable again!"


*AFP / Eduardo MUNOZ ALVAREZ
Protesters gather near Trump Tower in New York*


After the contentious press conference, the head of the main US labor union, the AFL-CIO, joined several high-powered executives in stepping down from Trump's manufacturing advisory panel.

"President Trump's remarks today repudiate his forced remarks yesterday about the KKK and neo-Nazis," union leader Richard Trumka said in a statement.

"We must resign on behalf of America's working people, who reject all notions of legitimacy of these bigoted groups."

Outside Trump Tower where the president spoke, hundreds of people protested to denounce racism. They were surrounded by police officers to prevent clashes with a handful of Trump supporters nearby.

Protesters chanted: "We are here to stay, we are here to fight!"

"I would not have come here if I had not seen him say that on TV 20 minutes ago," said actor Jason David, 23.

- 'Is it George Washington next week?' -

When asked why he waited until Monday to explicitly condemn hate groups present in Charlottesville, Trump said he wanted to be careful not to make a "quick statement" on Saturday without all the facts.

"I wanted to make sure, unlike most politicians, that what I said was correct," Trump insisted.


Trump called Fields, who has been charged with second-degree murder, a "disgrace to himself, his family and this country."

But he also said that while there were troublemakers at the rally, there were also many people there "to innocently protest and very legally protest" the removal of a "very important statue" of Confederate general Robert E Lee.

"I wonder, is it George Washington next week? And is it Thomas Jefferson the week after?" he said angrily.

"Are we going to take down statues to George Washington? How about Thomas Jefferson?"

The president also defended his controversial far-right chief strategist Steve Bannon, insisting that "he is not a racist," but without ruling out his possible departure from the West Wing

WORLD


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Give it a year or more and you will support taking down the slave owner revolutionary statues. I will save this into a TXT.



I'm all for it already. Move them into museums where they belong. Not glorifying traitors to the country we reside in currently.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There is a clear difference which you do NOT want to understand, OR that you chose to not actually understand. You are defending the Confederacy, a thankfully, evil temporary government that wanted to keep slavery and expand it. It launched slave raids during the FUCKING WAR (which Robert E. Lee lead!) yet you want to do your fucking dumb false equivalence since you are about as educated as a White Nationalist. Which isn't much.


Have you seen the left recently? Trust me the left as it is today sees no difference between Washington and Lee.



Flow said:


> I'm all for it already. Move them into museums where they belong. Not glorifying traitors to the country we reside in currently.



Really? The Founders?


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Have you seen the left recently? Trust me the left as it is today sees no difference between Washington and Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The Founders?



Depending upon their actions, and what they supported I do not mind it. Anything in regards with the Confederacy definitely.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Have you seen the left recently? Trust me the left as it is today sees no difference between Washington and Lee.


...are you really this fucking stupid. THe left isn't this politically correct moronic apparatus you make it out to be. You have repeatedly shown you are this dense.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 16, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...are you really this fucking stupid. THe left isn't this politically correct moronic apparatus you make it out to be. You have repeatedly shown you are this dense.



To be fair...the Left are full of fucking morons considering they let Trump be President without even much of an actual fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> To be fair...the Left are full of fucking morons considering they let Trump be President without even much of an actual fight.


We did give him a fight. Just the electoral system let us down considering he lost by three million votes but only won since he got slight majorities in swing states. Not to mention the concerted effort of Russia to get Trump to win on top of Republican incompetence letting him rise.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...are you really this fucking stupid. THe left isn't this politically correct moronic apparatus you make it out to be. You have repeatedly shown you are this dense.


if you think the left is open minded right now you are nuts.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> if you think the left is open minded right now you are nuts.


The left has been a lot more rational than the right. We don't have fucking racists and xenophobes like the right does.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 16, 2017)

stop replying to trolls.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The left has been a lot more rational than the right. We don't have fucking racists and xenophobes like the right does.


How many current racists in congress and the senate? You have argumentphobes, free speechphobes, media dominance denialists and every pother kind of crazy that is poisoning the left.



Normality said:


> stop replying to trolls.



Retarded label.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> How many current racists in congress and the senate? You have argumentphobes, free speechphobes, media dominance denialists and every pother kind of crazy that is poisoning the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded label.


Several members of the right regard themselves as White Nationalists! Thats why they support the GOP! Seriously are you fucking incapable of seeing that the Right breeds these kind of groups? And they got a fucking RACIST IN THE WHITE HOUSE! You constantly support these things!


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 16, 2017)

Super, seriously you're just feeding him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Several members of the right regard themselves as White Nationalists! Thats why they support the GOP! Seriously are you fucking incapable of seeing that the Right breeds these kind of groups? And they got a fucking RACIST IN THE WHITE HOUSE! You constantly support these things!


You really think Trump is a racist? He did some Al Sharpton bs, that's it.

Several members is supposed to mean something in a giant country like the USA?



Samus Aran said:


> Super, seriously you're just feeding him.



So he should act like a coward and not engage?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Samus Aran said:


> Super, seriously you're just feeding him.


Why the fuck has no one banned him then? If he's a troll like Chie, he should have bee banned ages ago.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 16, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why the fuck has no one banned him then? If he's a troll like Chie, he should have bee banned ages ago.


Ignore feature. That and go enjoy the ramblings of our newest treasure, jonny123.

NVM he died. Half of the suggestion died.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> To be fair...the Left are full of fucking morons considering they let Trump be President without even much of an actual fight.



He lost the popular vote by millions, even with a heavily dis-likable candidate. He got the fight, it was through the electoral college loophole that he won. I do agree though, there are idiots on the Left that don't want to admit to the faults of Hillary Clinton to this day.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't even believe we have that many legitimate Trump supporters at this point. Either they all got ran out, became disinterested in trolling, there's only like what...three users left. Any skeptics or "Let him do the job first" has all been lost. On top of that, the ones that we do have pick specific threads they want to respond to on account of all the bullshit this administration has been on ever since it has been at power.

It's telling that despite how much he tries, Kalondo doesn't educate anyone with his sentiment or cause anyone to see his line of thinking. Throughout time his idiocy and hypocritical nature becomes more transparent. Notice how he focuses on the left in a thread such as this, but hasn't called out the elements of the alt-right.

It goes back to my first engagement I remember having with him where he tried to downplay the alt-right by asking "What is the alt right? I still don't know what it is" and continued to express that kind of sentiment when it was pointed out to him. The only thing he can really do when he's backed in a corner is cherry-pick a specific portion of the post by asking a stupid-ass one liner to slither into another debate.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> I don't even believe we have that many legitimate Trump supporters at this point. Either they all got ran out, became disinterested in trolling, there's only like what...three users left. Any skeptics or "Let him do the job first" has all been lost. On top of that, the ones that we do have pick specific threads they want to respond to on account of all the bullshit this administration has been on ever since it has been at power.
> 
> It's telling that despite how much he tries, Kalondo doesn't educate anyone with his sentiment or cause anyone to see his line of thinking. Throughout time his idiocy and hypocritical nature becomes more transparent. Notice how he focuses on the left in a thread such as this, but hasn't called out the elements of the alt-right.
> 
> It goes back to my first engagement I remember having him where he tried to downplay the alt-right by asking "What is the alt right? I still don't know what it is" and continued to express that kind of sentiment when it was pointed out to him.



What am i a hypocrite about?


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> The only thing he can really do when he's backed in a corner is cherry-pick a specific portion of the post by asking a stupid-ass one liner to slither into another debate.





Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> What am i a hypocrite about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


>


If you want to debate a portion of your post you can repost it.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Within my very post I pointed out how you were a hypocrite. Maybe you should re-read it, Klad.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> Within my very post I pointed out how you were a hypocrite. Maybe you should re-read it, Klad.


I am not go fuck yourself. When did i display such a thing?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 16, 2017)

Normality said:


> stop replying to trolls.



I think he's worse than that.  He actually called the deaths in Charlottesville "stupid deaths".


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> What am i a hypocrite about?



This fucking guy


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2017)

No seriously, someone needs to ban Kolondo. He's not a troll, he's a legitimate dumbass who actually believes the shit he says and when he's proven wrong, he dodges and asks stupid questions just to prolongue an argument. Dude even proved Flow's point by doing EXACTLY what he said he does. This is not the sort of behavior condusive of proper debates which is what's expected in the cafè.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

A little bit of reading is too difficult for you Kalondo?

I'll narrow it down for you to one-liner statements to make things easier for you.



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I am not go fuck yourself. When did i display such a thing?





Flow said:


> Notice how he focuses on the left in a thread such as this, but hasn't called out the elements of the alt-right.


----------



## Juub (Aug 16, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> I think he's worse than that.  He actually called the deaths in Charlottesville "stupid deaths".


Stupid in what sense?


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Roman said:


> No seriously, someone needs to ban Kolondo. He's not a troll, he's a legitimate dumbass who actually believes the shit he says and when he's proven wrong, he dodges and asks stupid questions just to prolongue an argument. Dude even proved Flow's point by doing EXACTLY what he said he does. This is not the sort of behavior condusive of proper debates which is what's expected in the cafè.



He also has the habit of wanting to get the last word within an argument. I think he legitmately believes "If someone gives up and stops responding to me, then I've won!" In his case, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people just stop responding to him because of his unwillingness to concede even when being flat-out proven wrong. Like you and I both stated, when he's backed into a corner and realizes he doesn't have an argument he starts asking one-liner questions out of specific portions of a post to guide the argument elsewhere in an attempt to make a point.

tl;dr, his style is moving the goal-post.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't even know what it takes to ban a troll here even worse trolls like @baconbits can inexplicably become mods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> I don't even know what it takes to ban a troll here even worse trolls like @baconbits can inexplicably become mods.



Glad you said it first. I have a feeling the only reason Kolondo gets away with it is because his views at least somewhat align with bacon's.


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 16, 2017)

Not exactly ban worthy imho, but the oneliner question schtick is the dumbest trolling attempt i've seen in a while.

Doesn't help that Bacon basically called out people doing it back to him to stop.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> I think he's worse than that.  He actually called the deaths in Charlottesville "stupid deaths".


The entire thing was sad and stupid.




Roman said:


> No seriously, someone needs to ban Kolondo. He's not a troll, he's a legitimate dumbass who actually believes the shit he says and when he's proven wrong, he dodges and asks stupid questions just to prolongue an argument. Dude even proved Flow's point by doing EXACTLY what he said he does. This is not the sort of behavior condusive of proper debates which is what's expected in the cafè.



Asking ''stupid'' questions is prbably the nicest way to ''prolong'' and argument.

Why am not asking for dumbasses to be banned?



Flow said:


> A little bit of reading is too difficult for you Kalondo?
> 
> I'll narrow it down for you to one-liner statements to make things easier for you.



I don't believe in the alt right's existence. i will gladly criticize the right on other hand.




Roman said:


> Glad you said it first. I have a feeling the only reason Kolondo gets away with it is because his views at least somewhat align with bacon's.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Have you made any post that specifically called out the alternative right for what these idiots have done within this thread? Because I've seen you called out the lunacy of the Left (going as far as to generalize everyone and say "your side") but rarely do I ever see you do the same towards white nationalist, white supremacist, and the increasing resurgence from it. 

That's really interesting that you continuously deny the fact that the alt-right exist. You don't believe in the existence of something, that people of said group says exist?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> Have you made any post that specifically called out the alternative right for what these idiots have done within this thread? Because I've seen you called out the lunacy of the Left (going as far as to generalize everyone and say "your side") but rarely do I ever see you do the same towards white nationalist, white supremacist, and the increasing resurgence from it.
> 
> That's really interesting that you continuously deny the fact that the alt-right exist. You don't believe in the existence of something, that people of said group says exist?


American nationalism is mperfectly healthy since it is not blood and soil based. They can resurge as much as they want. 

White nationalists and supremacists are irrelevant.

Not all sects are recognized as religions.


----------



## Juub (Aug 16, 2017)

Legit question, if you guys believe he is a troll then why do you engage in discussion with him?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> American nationalism is mperfectly healthy since it is not blood and soil based. They can resurge as much as they want.
> 
> White nationalists and supremacists are irrelevant.
> 
> Not all sects are recognized as religions.


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2017)

Juub said:


> Legit question, if you guys believe he is a troll then why do you engage in discussion with him?



I'm bored af tbh


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> American nationalism is mperfectly healthy since it is not blood and soil based. They can resurge as much as they want.
> 
> White nationalists and supremacists are irrelevant.
> 
> Not all sects are recognized as religions.



1. You avoided my initial question.

2. The fist sentence in your post makes no sense.

They are irrelevant to you because you don't want to address them. If we are to make that distinction, you should focus less primarily on the Left and stop with the generalizations but you don't do that. I wonder why? Because you have a biased against the left and you're willing to overlook white nationalism/supermacy/ and right-wing violence.

I'll ask again: Where is your post where you have hammered down on the Nazis/KKK within Charlottesville 
Virginia?



Juub said:


> Legit question, if you guys believe he is a troll then why do you engage in discussion with him?



I don't believe he is a troll.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

"The lunacy of the Left" I have seen you basically say-

whiny SJW do not constitute the entirety of the left yet you generalize people on this forum that are against Trump as "Leftist" or stated things such as "Your side" even though the common theme (especially within this section) has been against the SJW mentality.

Funny. You don't want to acknowledge that the alt-right exist, refrain from engaging into criticizing far-right protesters mostly through out this thread, but find it perfectly acceptable to generalize leftist and focus primarily on them. You clearly are biased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toby (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm not ignorant about US history, but IMO the statue should stay. 

I don't see why removing the statue will improve race relations without giving locals the feeling that important American history is being erased. That is the source of their anger, and even though they are overreact and commit violent assault, it doesn't mean the source of their anger is undeserved.

Frankly, if this statue was just another slave owner, we wouldn't be divided. What divides people on this subject is the fact that Lee was important in US history during an important conflict that divided the country about its political and economic future. 

The violence in this conflict represents the absolute commitment of two extremes attempting to reframe US history to favour their side. The precedence that sets is very dangerous because it politicises history, and history cannot be a proper subject if it doesn't set objective use of sources as a top priority.

On the plus side, it's obvious how important this issue remains for America. This means there's still genuine interest among the majority of Americans to discuss it civilly. I don't think violence is the solution though.

On another note I'm convinced the planned HBO's TV shows about these conflicts will be enormously successful.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You really think Trump is a racist?



YES!

This is beyond a shadow of a doubt now.



NYtimes is reporting that aides are aghast that trump spoke outloud what he thinks in private. The guy is 71 years old and has been a racist for most of his life.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 16, 2017)

Ofc Trump is racist
Or at least he pretend to be
To pander his crowd


----------



## Hitt (Aug 16, 2017)

Trump has done everything wrong in responding to this crisis.  Everything.  At this point, all you can conclude is he's either a damn racist himself or feels he absolutely needs the support of this alt-right/white nationalist crowd and thus won't disown them like he definitely should.  Amazing.  Truly amazing.


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Trump has done everything wrong in responding to this crisis.  Everything.  At this point, all you can conclude is he's either a damn racist himself or feels he absolutely needs the support of this alt-right/white nationalist crowd and thus won't disown them like he definitely should.  Amazing.  Truly amazing.



I get the feeling it's a mix of both tbh. On the one hand, I wouldn't be surprised if he's racist himself. On the other, he did pander to _that_ crowd in his election campaign and since we know how much he cares about his public image, he's not willing to let them go regardless of whether or not he agrees with them on a personal level.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay, i say.



Flow said:


> 1. You avoided my initial question.
> 
> 2. The fist sentence in your post makes no sense.
> 
> ...



I dont recognize the alt right as a thing.

2. i think Amnercan Nationalism is healthy. I would focus more on the right if the left would act less crazy.

I care about big and important eventsd first and foremost. if i can prevent white nationalist violence near me i will. The chances of that situation happenning are minimal. I am biased against the left nbut not hopelessly. 

I just feel sad about Chatottesvilee, i fail to see how hammering anyone would anything for anyone.



Flow said:


> "The lunacy of the Left" I have seen you basically say-
> 
> whiny SJW do not constitute the entirety of the left yet you generalize people on this forum that are against Trump as "Leftist" or stated things such as "Your side" even though the common theme (especially within this section) has been against the SJW mentality.
> 
> Funny. You don't want to acknowledge that the alt-right exist, refrain from engaging into criticizing far-right protesters mostly through out this thread, but find it perfectly acceptable to generalize leftist and focus primarily on them. You clearly are biased.



The right does not have it's most influenttail publications dominated by nuts. teh left does.



KidTony said:


> YES!
> 
> This is beyond a shadow of a doubt now.
> 
> ...



Am is supposed to trust the NYTimes on this?


----------



## Amol (Aug 16, 2017)

People who despite despite knowing that Kalondo Zephyrin is idiot who would never give you a straight answer , still 'debate' with him for pages annoys me more than guy himself.
It is height of lunacy to argue with someone who you know isn't a honest debater.
OT : Trump is a racist who sympathies with nazis . That much is clear. Anybody who still supports him is also a racist. So @baconbits know this, you are also racist as fuck as long as you blindly support Trump.
You should be ashamed of yourself.
Entire right should be ashamed of themselves for	 keeping such a guy on presidency. You lot are traitor to your own country.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Amol said:


> P
> 
> Entire right should be ashamed of themselves for keeping such a guy on presidency. You lot are traitor to your own country.



Betraying the country that elected Trump president in accordance with said country's laws...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 16, 2017)

Toby said:


> I'm not ignorant about US history, but IMO the statue should stay.
> 
> I don't see why removing the statue will improve race relations without giving locals the feeling that important American history is being erased. That is the source of their anger, and even though they are overreact and commit violent assault, it doesn't mean the source of their anger is undeserved.
> 
> ...


These sites are used by Nazis and klan members to worship traitors 
As I said before, there are no signs or images of hitler or other Nazi symbols in Germany and yet everyone knows  what happened there.

A statue is not going to change history books

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I dont recognize the alt right as a thing.



And you're stupid not to. 




> 2. i think Amnercan Nationalism is healthy. I would focus more on the right if the left would act less crazy.



You keep on bringing up "American Nationalism." Are you saying that the people at Charlottesville were nationalist and it was healthy? Why do you keep on bringing "American Nationalism?"  Thoroughly explain yourself, not in a illogical or difficult to understand sentence. 




> I care about big and important eventsd first and foremost. if i can prevent white nationalist violence near me i will. The chances of that situation happenning are minimal. *I am biased against the left nbut not hopelessly*.



This is all I need to know. It's good that you openly state this as opposed to trying to act as if you aren't looking at things from a logical point of view. And where it stands now, I would say you are hopeless. Failing to account for actual KKK or alt-right lunatics and consistently bashing on the left in a thread as this shows how hopeless you truly are.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2017)

Toby said:


> I'm not ignorant about US history, but IMO the statue should stay.
> 
> I don't see why removing the statue will improve race relations without giving locals the feeling that important American history is being erased. That is the source of their anger, and even though they are overreact and commit violent assault, it doesn't mean the source of their anger is undeserved.
> 
> ...



Fuck that. These people have been coddled like spoiled children for two fucking centuries. The Confederacy should not be enshrined in this country.

Also I am sick of this argument about trying to 'reframe history'. Do you guys even know what is going on down here? What did go on down here?

These monuments were put up during the peak of Jim Crow and the KKK, they are meant to fetishize and romanticize the Confederacy and its ideals. THAT is trying to "reframe" history and it's been a reframing and frankly a delusion, the south has suffered from since the Civil War ended.

FYI, most municipalities have come out overwhelmingly in favor of removing these monuments. Most of the assholes come to rally don't even live in the states where the cities are voting on to remove them.

There were many of Southerners that went against the Confederacy and helped the Union. I have no reverence or sympathy for Lee whatsoever. He's a piece of shit, even for his time, because he supported a system that was considered antiquated even for the times and went to war with this own country. Virginia had one of the most significant military holdings in the country at the time. He could have been huge in ending the war sooner for the Union.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2017)

Toby said:


> I'm not ignorant about US history, but IMO the statue should stay.
> 
> I don't see why removing the statue will improve race relations without giving locals the feeling that important American history is being erased. That is the source of their anger, and even though they are overreact and commit violent assault, it doesn't mean the source of their anger is undeserved.
> 
> ...


The reason the US still has this issue is because the sites and the presence of the KKK,those in favor of Jim Crow days and Confederacy are not allowed for generations but out right allowed to alter their own history from state to state which allows the ideology  stay alive from generation to generation.

Germany had the right idea, they beat the nazi ideology down to the ground and educate the entire population about it with zero tolerance of any group supporting these ideas. 

Too long hate groups skated along the  1st amendment as the gotten more organized, forcing their beliefs on younger generations and now it's to a point they don't really fear the consequences of acting on their beliefs. Things like these allows history to repeat itself.

So to answer your conundrum, by allowing the town to tear down these remembrance of the confederacy and moving them to a museum. They are remembering the history but not putting valor to these individuals nor are they honoring it. As they were traitors and does not represent what the country stands for.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 16, 2017)

Toby said:


> I'm not ignorant about US history, but IMO the statue should stay.
> 
> I don't see why removing the statue will improve race relations without giving locals the feeling that important American history is being erased. That is the source of their anger, and even though they are overreact and commit violent assault, it doesn't mean the source of their anger is undeserved.
> 
> ...



It's important to recognise the context of the statue in issues like this.

There's perhaps a case to be made that a statue put up by the confederates during the civil war is of relevant historical importance however that doesn't mean it should be displayed and celebrated publicly, it means it should be in a museum. The problem here is that the statue in question doesn't even have that going for it, it has nothing to do with the civil war or the confederacy aside from who it depicts - it was put up in the 20s during the second rising of the KKK.

Consider the difference between a statue put up by the Stalin/Hitler/Mao regime depicting their leader and the statue put up by admirers of them a generation later. The first is historically important and the latter is not and crucially neither should be displayed publicly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> There's perhaps a case to be made that a statue put up by the confederates* during the civil war* is of relevant historical importance



1920s-1930s


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> 1920s-1930s



read


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> read



I SAW YOU JUST RESPONDED TOO FAST

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 16, 2017)

They also should not be at the state houses to begin with. It's as Seto said, they were put up during the height of Jim Crow by the children and grandchildren of Confederate soldiers to remind them of white supremacy. The statues themselves are an attempt of rewriting history and even if they weren't,  they do not belong at the state houses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> And you're stupid not to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We just disagree about that one.

You said Nationalism is inherently bad i explained why i think American Nationalism is different and healthy. It's based around ideas and the constitution.

So me being biased means i cannot be right. GTFO, it's not a Borg implant. I don't see that many legit lunatics on this site on my side. But i am open to suggestions.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 16, 2017)

I dont think he is a racist because he defended a lot of his black friends in the past.
He publicly defended Tyson for his rape case, and same for Michael Jackson for his "pedo" case like decades ago.
That being said everything is going down the shithole by him pandering to the alt right morons.
America has turned into an insane shitshow.
However I wont just blame Trump... for this entire thing.

Trump is the result of the american retarded culture.

1) The corrupt political system which is run by lobbyists and the candidate who went against him was so corrupt, that 62 million people preferred Trump to her.
2) The celebrity worship MTV culture.
3) The state's inability to deal with racial inequality for the last 50 years.
4) A horrible education system. (Big US universities absorbing foreign students and rich kids doesnt count)

The USA have failed in a lot of areas.
Everyone can point the finger on a few nazis (there are probably 5 million of them so I shouldnt call them a few..) but everyone has failed everyone in this dumbass country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 16, 2017)

Albert Einstein

So in part due to the departures (which now number seven), Trump is now disbanding the two advisory panels entirely.

Here's the tweet that announces it:


Long story short, he rage-quits and fires everyone because he doesn't want them to quit on him.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 16, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> That being said everything is going down the shithole by him pandering to the alt right morons.
> America has turned into an insane shitshow.
> However I wont just blame Trump... for this entire thing.
> 
> ...



What only a few weeks/months can change, eh?


GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> If Trump's team figures out healthcare without screwing 20 million people, he will get a second term and truly go down as one of the greatest american presidents in history.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Pliskin said:


> What only a few weeks/months can change, eh?


He could still be that president, if he condemned Nazis more and didnt threaten nuclear wars. ... but like I said all sides hold responsibility.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 16, 2017)

Thorin said:


> meh, he is not wrong to condemn both sides; the media has ignored Antifa for years.


Condemning both sides is something I'd expect a wishy-washy PC-obsessed liberal to do.  Not Trump.  This is insincere bullshit plain and simple.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 16, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Condemning both sides is something I'd expect a wishy-washy PC-obsessed liberal to do.  Not Trump.  This is insincere bullshit plain and simple.



Except for the fact that Antifa HAS done some really fucked up shit, while they haven't killed anyone, they have beaten people to unconsciousness, destroyed property damage and basically fucked over the people they "supposedly" are doing all of this for.

While yes, the horrificness that has happened is all on the Alt-Right but to even pretend that this wasn't boiling over, especially with the last couple of KKK rallies being outright disrupted by BLM and other counter-protesters to the point of violence, we can't pretend that there is some level of merit in blaming both sides, even if it's all on one side for this occasion.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I dont think he is a racist because he defended a lot of his black friends in the past.
> He publicly defended Tyson for his rape case, and same for Michael Jackson for his "pedo" case like decades ago.
> That being said everything is going down the shithole by him pandering to the alt right morons.
> America has turned into an insane shitshow.
> ...



This is the main thing I'll agree with you on. America has basically become a 3 ring circus of stupidity and bullshit and it was happening before Trump became President, it's just now finally boiling over in the worst way possible.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> We just disagree about that one.



Because you refuse to acknowledge what people behind the group even state about themselves, and how they align themselves behind it. You don't want to accept that it exist. Not specifically because you are looking at it from reason.




> You said Nationalism is inherently bad i explained why i think American Nationalism is different and healthy. It's based around ideas and the constitution.



No, I always stated white nationalism, in which you stated "American Nationalism is different and healthy!" SO I have to ask, what the fuck are you even talking about?




> So me being biased means i cannot be right. GTFO, it's not a Borg implant. I don't see that many legit lunatics on this site on my side. But i am open to suggestions.



No, it means you cannot consider things from a rational stand-point. For the reasons I already outlined points that you are heavily biased against the left to the point in which you can overlook the right, or even white supremacist/Neo Nazis. If you you're against the lunacy on the left, why don't you condemn the right for engaging into the same kind of tactics, actions, or sentiment those of the left do?

Because you aren't consistent. You only spring to the keyboard and criticize specific lunatics because it fits your agenda. You know, it's telling that you are unwilling to admit this. "Yeah I have a baised but that doesn't mean I can't be right here!" Sure, a broken clock can be right twice a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Pliskin said:


> What only a few weeks/months can change, eh?



He's a conflicted idiot.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Patriotism is fine, Nationalism is NOT. Patriotism actually acknowledges faults in the country and tries to fix them, Nationalism only supports the country and doesn't care about the faults and even applauds them.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 16, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> While yes, the horrificness that has happened is all on the Alt-Right but to even pretend that this wasn't boiling over, especially with the last couple of KKK rallies being outright disrupted by BLM and other counter-protesters to the point of violence, we can't pretend that there is some level of merit in blaming both sides, even if it's all on one side for this occasion.


This is the kind of thinking Trump is trying to hide behind, and no one is buying it.  This is the "but he started it!" sort of whining people love to do when their side does something bad.

Point is, Antifa doesn't have a kill on its record yet, and the things they DID do, do _not _justify the actions here.  These neo nazi/fascist/white nationalists need to be called out for the racist terrorist shit they are, and Trump is being clobbered for failing to do this, and as of yesterday _doubling down _on it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 16, 2017)

Civil war time. I'm on whatever side texas is.

Edit - as a preemptive strike against more dislikes, pretend I'm on whatever side _you're_ on, and I also think your hair looks great this morning

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 16, 2017)

Found it.

Not surprising.  The Republicans seem authoritarian at this point.  Their only concerns are holding onto their power, at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 16, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Found it.
> 
> Not surprising.  The Republicans seem authoritarian at this point.  Their only concerns are holding onto their power, at this point.



"At this point" 

You post like you were born yesterday.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 16, 2017)

At least I am glad we are finally having new arcs to the storyline.
The russia arc was going on for months and was getting tiresome. Some are still waiting for Mueller to find something 
The last 3 arcs have been a breath of fresh air, we had the scaramucci/leaks arc, the fire and fury nuclear war arc and now the nazi vs antifa arc.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 16, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> At least I am glad we are finally having new arcs to the storyline.
> The russia arc was going on for months and was getting tiresome. Some are still waiting for Mueller to find something
> The last 3 arcs have been a breath of fresh air, we had the scaramucci/leaks arc, the fire and fury nuclear war arc and now the nazi vs antifa arc.



Next arc is "invasion of Venezuela arc"

At least more likely than NK or any other prospective war.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Trump was correct about one thing.
He did condemn the nazis and he didnt hear one good thing about it.
Trump was not the only one who put oil on the fire of the racial division, the media stirs up the race war as well.
My conspiracy theory is that the elites of the US would gladly take a race war over a class war.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Trump was correct about one thing.
> He did condemn the nazis and he didnt hear one good thing about it.
> Trump was not the only one who put oil on the fire of the racial division, the media stirs up the race war as well.
> My conspiracy theory is that the elites of the US would gladly take a race war over a class war.


What

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2017)

Parallax said:


> What


hes right

ILLUMINATI


----------



## Hitt (Aug 16, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He did condemn the nazis and he didnt hear one good thing about it.


Because no one believed him or thought he was sincere for a second.

And they were proven right a day later.  Why can't Trump supporters see that Trump is shooting himself in the damn foot every chance he gets?

Liberal media bias this and liberal media bias that.  Even though from BOTH sides of the aisle you have people openly attacking Trump on this.  When will you guys see the emperor has no clothes?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Parallax said:


> What


Its simple.
You never hear about the american people who live in poverty on the news.
They would rather talk about a nazi protest and police shootings over income inequality and how the elites are fucking over the lowest class blacks and whites.
No talks about class on the news, just race....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Its simple.
> You never hear about the* american people who live in poverty on the news.*
> They would rather talk about a nazi protest and police shootings over income inequality and how the elites are fucking over the lowest class blacks and whites.
> No talks about class on the news, just race....



You don't actually live in America do you


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Parallax said:


> You don't actually live in America do you


No but I see the worldwide news and headlines and the statistical data.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 16, 2017)

Meanwhile:

this

I would say it is hard to believe that none of these people are being swayed by recent events, but we have a number of posters here who prove the point.

These people seem to treat it as if seven months have not yet passed, and Trump's rhetoric has done nothing but stir up division and cause harm.


----------



## rborges01 (Aug 16, 2017)

To be honest I feel it is inevitable that the more these protests continue the more of a chance there is to have someone bring a gun and use it. There was already someone crazy enough to drive a car into a crowd it's not hard to believe someone will end up shooting people as well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2017)

rborges01 said:


> To be honest I feel it is inevitable that the more these protests continue the more of a chance there is to have someone bring a gun and use it. There was already someone crazy enough to drive a car into a crowd it's not hard to believe someone will end up shooting people as well.



This is America after all, and that's how right-wing terrorists inflict casualties.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 16, 2017)

rborges01 said:


> To be honest I feel it is inevitable that the more these protests continue the more of a chance there is to have someone bring a gun and use it. There was already someone crazy enough to drive a car into a crowd it's not hard to believe someone will end up shooting people as well.



If it happens at one of the next protests far-right groups try to start up, then there will be no going back for the far-right and its supporters if they try to defend the shooter.

Speaking of which:

this

They've got *NINE PROTESTS *lined up next weekend, all over the firing of James Damore by Google.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 16, 2017)

Seems to be pretty off-topic at the moment, so I'm gonna lock for at least a few hours while I actually _read_ all fucking 36 pages of this monster and see if it has any merit.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 19, 2017)

After a 48-hour surgery we've managed to remove 187 posts (almost 10 pages) from the patient's body.

We will now attempt to bring the patient out of sedation, but keep in mind that the wounds are freshly stitched and could easily open again if exposed to stimuli like "Hillary" or "Bernie".

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amol (Aug 19, 2017)

It is Hillaryus if you think this thread wouldn't bern.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Creative 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 19, 2017)

And now I'm hearing there is going to be another Antifa counter protest happening at the same time as the Alt Right protest...

What can possibly go wrong this time? If there's any common sense, the police would make damn certain they don't even remotely get near each other this time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 19, 2017)

Posted this on another thread, but I figured I will post it here as well.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2017)

Need to find some Japanese willing to do this


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 19, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Need to find some Japanese willing to do this



Okay, this is seriously not going to end well at all at this rate.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 19, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Need to find some Japanese willing to do this



This is some Weeb-tier shit.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2017)

EDIT:


Oh...she's one of them. @Seto Kaiba

She's a straight up Nazi defender. Like literally.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2017)

Uncle Tom Musketeers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2017)

I would show up with some Brits and Americans... D day 2 the electric boogaloo


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 19, 2017)

I am wondering about the white nationalist numbers in the US.... and the sad reality is there might even be 5 millions of them... or at least thats the number of the people who are close to their views.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 19, 2017)

That picture is fake.  The article is a satirical website.  It's amazing how people are still this gullible about fake news.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 19, 2017)

Flow said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Oh...she's one of them. @Seto Kaiba
> ...



She also claims to be Jewish but she defends neo-Nazis who literally want to exterminate her race. She then says that counter protestors are going against the Constitution but she defends the goddamn Confederacy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2017)

afgpride said:


> That picture is fake.  The article is a satirical website.  It's amazing how people are still this gullible about fake news.





hcheng02 said:


> She also claims to be Jewish but she defends neo-Nazis who literally want to exterminate her race. She then says that counter protestors are going against the Constitution but she defends the goddamn Confederacy.



It's kind of sad...like if one wasn't to engage in a political or racial discussion with her I could see how people would consider her "down to earth" and "cool" based upon other videos. I try my best not to stop talking with someone based upon their political beliefs or certain opinions they might have (depending upon how flawed they are) but nah, she's a lunatic and I would not want to be associated or even get to know her better..

Like, that's the definition of crazy. "Don't feel bad for these people that counter-protested against the Nazis." is basically what she is saying.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 19, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I am wondering about the white nationalist numbers in the US.... and the sad reality is there might even be 5 millions of them... or at least thats the number of the people who are close to their views.


Your source?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2017)

*Texas cop urges Facebook followers to use ‘deadly force’ against anyone harming a Confederate statue*


> ...
> He then added, “Bottom line, if someone is destroying a monument or statue that isn’t theirs, you can defend it by force during the day with deadly force at night,” before quipping, “Just a little tip, from your Uncle Phil…”
> ...


Link removed


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2017)

LMAO it looks like it was removed or deleted. A better source? Or maybe he bitched out.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2017)

Flow said:


> She's a straight up Nazi defender. Like literally.



She has that crazy look in her eye.


----------



## Xhominid (Aug 21, 2017)

Flow said:


> LMAO it looks like it was removed or deleted. A better source? Or maybe he bitched out.



Yeah that's dumb as fuck to say something like that. But I do agree if they are destroying property themselves without any permit or say so, then they should be arrested since it's still public property until otherwise stated.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 21, 2017)

Another one of Trump's cheerleaders claiming that Trump is right that there is blame on all sides and saw nothing wrong with the Nazis.


----------

